# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] CodeMyLife PokeRotation - Automated Pet Battles.

## CodeMyLife

*CodeMyLife's PokeRotation*
Hello again Everyone! Im happy to release this little Utility, I hope you will like it! I have written this rotation all by myself with a little bit of help from my friend Ghostcore that teached me some lua iterations. It is using an ability priority system that hold "almost" all abilities in it. I really insist on the almost as there are so many I just cannot add all those abilities myself so we will have to work togheter to improve this. For now a lot of good pets are coded and when I code an ability, if another pet have the same ability it will be used also so its really easy for me to add more abilities. 

*Main options in this rotation:*
- Revive Battle Pets should be used when not in battle.
- Pet leveling mode to quickly level pets. Can be checked in PQI.
- Beasts of Fables now supported.
- Capture every rare quality pet it can.
- Battle any level/compositions.
- Priority logic that will use healing, shielding, high damage abilities, dots, slows, haste.
- Will use powerful abilities prior to others.
- PQI support to adjust healing/revive tresholds and modes.
- Auto-Clicker Feature, use this with caution wisely. If click to move enabled, the character will try to run to pets so do not go too far, keep an eye to it.
- Buff report macro(so that you can report me abilities to add to the profile)
- xrn5 chat overlay.
- Updates via PQR Rotation Updater.

*Pet Leveling/Token Farming*
Basically this rotation will help you level pets/farm tokens quickly by automating the Pet Battles Processes. This is not intented to "perform" to do all masters and to cheeze Pet Battles. This rotation must be used with good pets for what you want to do/kill. If you are going to kill critters with undead pets that cast magic spells, then do not use it, go learn to pet battle instead! It is important to place good pets for the enemies you are going to face.

The "Pet Leveling" PQI checkbox is meant to be used with 2 High level pets in slots 2 and 3. Checking this will make the pet in slot 1 only land one attack and then hide behind the other two pets. To get the most out of it, I recommand you choose some badass DPS pets in slot 2 and an eternal Rigner in slot 3 that could slowly beat anything without dying.

This is used to very quickly level pets. I suggest this setup for token farming also. Set a 25 Kun Lai Runt in slot 2, a 25 Anubisath Idol in slot 3 and go to Valley of the Four Winds. The pets there are almost all critters(stay far from rivers) so the Kun Lai Runt will literally eat them. Your setup should look like this for pet leveling/token farming. I have almost 2k unused tokens I did while coding. I start a battle, alt tab and do something else while battle is going. I keep the header to see the battle in background(fullscreen windowed).

Slot 1 : The pet you want to level. <--- A low level pet(even lvl 1)
Slot 2 : Kunlai Runt/Nexus Whelping/Flayer Youngling. <-- A great DPS
Slot 3 : Anubisath Idol/Bears/Tiny Harvester/Celestial Dragon/Emerald Whelpling. <--- A great Ringner that have heals/shields.

*Capture*
As of now, any rare quality(blue) pet should be captured. You might end having 3 of each, the profile will capture regardless of if you already have one as long as you do not have 3.

*Installation Notice*
- Install Tortoise SVN if you do not have an SVN client.
- When you have SVN installed, Create a folder somewhere close to your PQR folder. Name it "CodeMyLife" or "CML" and when it's created right click it. The option to "SVN Checkout" should be available at this point.
- Take the files PokeRotation Abilities and Rotation from the Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder and copy/paste those to your own PQR/Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder.
- Once you have the rotations installed, you can use the Rotation Editor Button center down of PQR where you choose your rotations to select my rotations and Download Updates from there.
- If you have issues, please post the lua error, I will most of time know what it mean even if you don't.
- Make sure PQI Addon is installed otherwise my profiles won't work.

Thanks everyone for giving feedback to improve this. As usual keep in mind it's something free, not bug free. There will be improvements to add I'm sure but please report constructive comments.

Patch 5.4 // Celestial Tournament
Aegeus made a very helpfull guide on how to get ready for 5.4 Celestial Tournament efficiently. Take a look to it!
Aegeus (Getting ready for the Celestial Tournament (Patch 5.4))

Happy PokeBattling!

----------


## CodeMyLife

List of Tested Pets.

Mostly all pets should be working as of now. Thanks a lot to Kuukuu for his effort in populating the ability lists!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Looksie looksie! Now dont forget to download the addon that makes the pet-battles look exactly like pokemon-battles, for extra flavor!

WoWkemon - Battle Pets - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## mindwarp80

Going to try this out tonight, seems legit. I can't wait!

----------


## Kinkeh

Nice work CML. I had this in my brain a while ago, glad to see it come to life.

----------


## Partykilla

Tried it, very nice mate. all tho I dont give a crap about pets I might just do now =P
+Rep

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Looksie looksie! Now dont forget to download the addon that makes the pet-battles look exactly like pokemon-battles, for extra flavor!
> 
> WoWkemon - Battle Pets - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse


Yeah there's many addons to make Team swapping and such very efficient. Againg my first poster is Ninja!! And in fact Ninja is one of fews that beta tested this with me so thats much again bro!




> Nice work CML. I had this in my brain a while ago, glad to see it come to life.


Tyvm Kinkeh! Have fun and feel free to learn the "quite simple" setup and help coding some pets you want to use! (if you do pokebattles anyway)




> Tried it, very nice mate. all tho I dont give a crap about pets I might just do now =P
> +Rep


Tyvm buddy!


By the way when using pokerotation you can use /buffs to display abilities // buffs // debuffs infos. Some buffs cannot be read as they are tied to team. Those abilities(like Tranquility) cannot be coded yet. I need help on team buffs, any of you get any clue? Could we retrieve the team buffs in let's say the honorbuddy "PokeBuddy" .cs? I don't know anything to HB plugins. If you can give an hand I'd be more than happy!

Gotta Collect them ALL!!!

----------


## SourSkittles

yay onto installing and testing this  :Big Grin:  I seen you talk about it a day or two ago and was waiting for you to release this!

----------


## imdasandman

I will try this later on in the week

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Starkey2009

works well so far did my celestial dragon 1-25 in like 2hrs i like how it captures rares i thought i crap its gonna kill the rare

----------


## CodeMyLife

PokeRotation v1.04.
- Added Team buffs/debuffs.
- Many new Pets/Abilities coded.
- Here are some that I can confirm that works.

Alpine Chipmunk
Arcane Eye
Arctic Hare
Bandicoon
Black Lamb
Black Rat
Bucktooth Flapper
Cockroach
Cogblade Raptor
Corefire Imp
Clefthoof Runt
Clock'em
Crimson Geode
Crimson Whelpling
Dancing Water Skimmer
Dark Phoenix Hatchling
Dun Morogh Cub
Effervescent Glowfly
Eggbert
Emerald Turtle
Emerald Whelpling
Elementium Geode
Feral Vermling
Feverbite Hatchling
Flayer Youngling
Fossilized Hatchling
Fishy
Garden forg
Jungle Grub
Lava Crab
Living Sandling
Lil' Tarecgosa
Lil' XT
Luyu Moth
Magical Crawdad
Minfernal
Mini Mindslayer
Rapana Whelk
Terrible Turnip
Tiny Harvester
Tiny Twister
Thundering Serpent Hatchling
Thundertail Flapper
Viscidious Globule
Warpstalker Hatchling
Worg Pup

Many more will work. Not everything yet but it's close. Also looking for a way to make better use of Types.

Happy PokeBattling!

----------


## MrBrain1

> PokeRotation v1.04.
> - Added Team buffs/debuffs.
> - Many new Pets/Abilities coded.
> - Here are some that I can confirm that works.
> 
> Alpine Chipmunk
> Arcane Eye
> Arctic Hare
> Bandicoon
> ...


great, i waited for this  :Big Grin: 




> Message: [string "local AbilityList = { ..."]:25: attempt to call global 'AbilityCast' (a nil value)
> Time: 07/31/13 19:52:47
> Count: 1490
> Stack: [C]: in function `AbilityCast'
> [string "local AbilityList = { ..."]:25: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals:


my actual pets arent coded yet, if i use /buffs there is nothing happening.

----------


## CodeMyLife

there was a bug in 1.04. Hit Update to resolve.

PokeRotation v1.05
- Fixed issue with AbilityCast.

----------


## SourSkittles

one thing I've noticed since the first release was that every so often there will be a ton of lag for a couple seconds, nothing to major just kind of annoying >..<

----------


## CodeMyLife

> one thing I've noticed since the first release was that every so often there will be a ton of lag for a couple seconds, nothing to major just kind of annoying >..<


Yeah some functions are "opened" and will load the ram at the current stage of the profile I do that so it's easier for me to add stuff and test it. As you said it's not annoying as it's not "crucial" to dont lag when we pet battle. Might Reloadui every 30mins-1h to avoid this for now until I lighten this.

You know, there is a lot of codes useless in this at this point it's not polished at all. I released it early as I wanted the people to be able to use the little I have done so far and to put some pressure on myself to work this quicker :P

1.05 should be lighter to compute already and I have some other codes I worked today that replaces whole pages of code with 7-8 lines. I'm tweaking the engine still, it well get better count on me  :Smile:

----------


## SourSkittles

> Yeah some functions are "opened" and will load the ram at the current stage of the profile I do that so it's easier for me to add stuff and test it. As you said it's not annoying as it's not "crucial" to dont lag when we pet battle. Might Reloadui every 30mins-1h to avoid this for now until I lighten this.
> 
> You know, there is a lot of codes useless in this at this point it's not polished at all. I released it early as I wanted the people to be able to use the little I have done so far and to put some pressure on myself to work this quicker :P
> 
> 1.05 should be lighter to compute already and I have some other codes I worked today that replaces whole pages of code with 7-8 lines. I'm tweaking the engine still, it well get better count on me


Yea I kinda figured that was the reason why since there is a lot more testing and messing around to do with a pet battle profile than a normal class profile and haha its not even a problem that I really need to reloadui or anything because its not major to the point that I freeze or lagg out or anything. Sounds good  :Big Grin:  and hehe I do count on you since you're the one making it  :Stick Out Tongue:  when does this part come into play "I will post a guide on how to help me add your pets shortly so we can easily work together on this." just wondering because I'd love to help out since I'm still in the process on collecting pets and all that kinda stuff so I'd probably be able to help out a lot.. don't even have a level 25 pet yet lol :x

----------


## Aegeus

CML, you are all kinds of awesome. +Rep

Bah, I need to spread first, I'll make note and do it at a later date  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Uitham

I am currently creating a google docs spreadsheet with all buffs, spells, and weather effects with their appropiate ID, just for you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mc&usp=sharing

It is not done yet but I am working on adding everything.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yea I kinda figured that was the reason why since there is a lot more testing and messing around to do with a pet battle profile than a normal class profile and haha its not even a problem that I really need to reloadui or anything because its not major to the point that I freeze or lagg out or anything. Sounds good  and hehe I do count on you since you're the one making it  when does this part come into play "I will post a guide on how to help me add your pets shortly so we can easily work together on this." just wondering because I'd love to help out since I'm still in the process on collecting pets and all that kinda stuff so I'd probably be able to help out a lot.. don't even have a level 25 pet yet lol :x


I did not put it yet as I wanted to clarify how I would use the Types of spells. This ability is better against this pet etc. I think with the list Uitham is doing, we will have it easy, We might not need it  :Smile: 




> CML, you are all kinds of awesome. +Rep
> 
> Bah, I need to spread first, I'll make note and do it at a later date


Lol np man, thanks anyway, kind words and support > rep :P




> I am currently creating a google docs spreadsheet with all buffs, spells, and weather effects with their appropiate ID, just for you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mc&usp=sharing
> 
> It is not done yet but I am working on adding everything.


This is my friend VERY interesting. I will use it you can be sure! Could you share me the access to work on it? I get some Ideas to make it easy for me to implement it.

Tyvm!

----------


## bruj0

Very nice tool, i'll be testing this shortly, thank you.
Regarding the buff/debuffs/weathers..
I found code in C# from a plugin of HB that could help you.





> *Things that are NOT supported at this point:*
> - All Team Buffs/Debuffs. I cannot find the entry to the API to query the team buffs yet. If someone can light my path on this plz do so.
> - Some Stuns/Roots/Debuffs/Immunities are still to code. I cannot find them all by myself I will need feedback.




```

        public bool CheckWeatherBuff(string buffnum)
        {
             List<string> cnt = Lua.GetReturnValues("for i=1, C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras(0,0) do local auraID = C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo(LE_BATTLE_PET_WEATHER, PET_BATTLE_PAD_INDEX, i) if (auraID == " + buffnum + ") then return true end end return false");
             if (cnt[0] == "1") return true;
            return false;
        }
         public bool CheckTeamBuff(string buffnum, int teamnum)
        {
             List<string> cnt = Lua.GetReturnValues("for i=1, C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras(" + teamnum + ",0) do local auraID = C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo(" + teamnum + ", PET_BATTLE_PAD_INDEX, i) if (auraID == " + buffnum + ") then return true end end return false");
             if (cnt != null) { if (cnt[0] == "1") return true; }
            return false;
        }
         ///for i=1, C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras("+teamnum+",0) do local auraID = C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo("+teamnum+", PET_BATTLE_PAD_INDEX, i) if (auraID == "+buffnum+") then return true end end return false
        public bool CheckForBuff(string buffnum)
        {
             List<string> cnt = Lua.GetReturnValues("for j=1,C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras(1,C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(1)) do  local buffid = C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo(1,C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(1),j)  if buffid == " + buffnum + " then return (true) end end return( false) ");
             if (cnt != null) { if (cnt[0] == "1") return true; }
            return false;
        }
         public bool CheckEnemyForBuff(string buffnum)
        {
             List<string> cnt = Lua.GetReturnValues("for j=1,C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras(2,C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(2)) do  local buffid = C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo(2,C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(2),j)  if buffid == " + buffnum + " then return (true) end end return( false) ");
             if (cnt != null) { if (cnt[0] == "1") return true; }
            return false;
        } 


```

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh the team buffs are already covered since yesterday. Thanks anyway! I like to work stuff out myself, it push my understanding way more than copying. 

I made this Weakness Table that I'm using to test all abilities so they are thrown as wanted. More is, this table is used for the whole profile to run now and it's way smoother. That's just a glance, not the actual complete code but the table looks like that.



```

if not PetFunctions then    PetFunctions = true    TypeWeaknessTable = {        {    Num = 1,     Type = "Humanoid",    Weak = 8,    Strong = 2, Resist = 5,    Color = "00AAFF"    },        {    Num = 2,     Type = "Dragonkin",    Weak = 4,    Strong = 6, Resist = 3,    Color = "33FF33"    },        {    Num = 3,     Type = "Flying",    Weak = 2,    Strong = 9, Resist = 8,    Color = "FFFF66"    },        {    Num = 4,     Type = "Undead",    Weak = 9,    Strong = 1, Resist = 2,    Color = "663366"    },        {    Num = 5,     Type = "Critter",    Weak = 1,    Strong = 4, Resist = 7,    Color = "AA7744"    },        {    Num = 6,     Type = "Magic",        Weak = 10,    Strong = 3, Resist = 9,    Color = "CC44DD"    },        {    Num = 7,     Type = "Elemental",    Weak = 5,    Strong = 10,Resist = 10,Color = "FF9933"    },        {    Num = 8,     Type = "Beast",        Weak = 3,    Strong = 5, Resist = 1,    Color = "DD2200"    },        {    Num = 9,     Type = "Aquatic",    Weak = 6,    Strong = 7, Resist = 4,    Color = "33CCFF"    },        {    Num = 10,     Type = "Mechanical",Weak = 7,    Strong = 8, Resist = 6,    Color = "999999"    },    }endPoke_Ability = 356  -- Trashif TypeWeaknessTable[select(7,C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfoByID(Poke_Ability))].Strong == C_PetBattles.GetPetType(2,  C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(2)) then IsStrongAbility = true else IsStrongAbility = false endif TypeWeaknessTable[select(7,C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfoByID(Poke_Ability))].Weak == C_PetBattles.GetPetType(2,  C_PetBattles.GetActivePet(2))  then IsWeakAbility = true else IsWeakAbility = false end 


```

Thanks anyway  :Wink:

----------


## rocambole

This is really awesome. Is there a way to set it up to fight pvp battles? Thanks for this.

----------


## Uitham

> This is my friend VERY interesting. I will use it you can be sure! Could you share me the access to work on it? I get some Ideas to make it easy for me to implement it.
> 
> Tyvm!


Done and thanks!

I always make these kind of spreadsheets when I am reversing something :v

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This is really awesome. Is there a way to set it up to fight pvp battles? Thanks for this.


Not yet but there will be. Atm I'm working hard on the logic to be unhuman. Thinkin of ways to quote Pets in team so that the 2nd called is the best one to face the active ennemy pet. Actually it's just a Turn logic. Not all rooting effects and stuns are coded so we should not for now as it could end that you are missing turns and this would look bad.

I really want to do PvP later and will add to it a checkbox to Auto-Queue//Battle.




> Done and thanks!
> 
> I always make these kind of spreadsheets when I am reversing something :v


Great Thank you very much!

----------


## twinkee

Really been hunting for something like this need to lvl my spare acc pets but after doing first acc i got bored lol. Starting from scratch with the acc so will see how it goes got lots of pest on it sent from main so can start with a decent setup. No idea how it works but if ya need any pets tested for buffs etc am more than happy to try to help in any way i can.

Cheers
Twinkee +Rep

----------


## Aegeus

Well after going through all the Guides and powerlevelling techniques, I now have over 80 level 25 pets (I tend to get carried away with things). If you want any extensive testing done on something in particular, let me know!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well after going through all the Guides and powerlevelling techniques, I now have over 80 level 25 pets (I tend to get carried away with things). If you want any extensive testing done on something in particular, let me know!


Hehe nice! I bet you also have a shit load of tokens :P

On my side I did a lot on Poke yesterday, rewritten most of the engine into functions so that we can in the end only maintain collections lists and then the functions iterate trough collections to see if the actual pets have those abilities and buff/debuff and it also take into consideration weaknesses and strenghts. This should be very helpfull in the end but it's a lot of work. The computing seems way lighter tought. Sadly I don't have time to push it now, it might be later tonight but let's say tomorrow it should be.

I'm not a lua expert yet. This project is a great challenge for me.

----------


## rocambole

> Not yet but there will be. Atm I'm working hard on the logic to be unhuman. Thinkin of ways to quote Pets in team so that the 2nd called is the best one to face the active ennemy pet. Actually it's just a Turn logic. Not all rooting effects and stuns are coded so we should not for now as it could end that you are missing turns and this would look bad.
> 
> I really want to do PvP later and will add to it a checkbox to Auto-Queue//Battle.


Ty for ur effort. + rep for now.

----------


## rocambole

> Hehe nice! I bet you also have a shit load of tokens :P
> 
> On my side I did a lot on Poke yesterday, rewritten most of the engine into functions so that we can in the end only maintain collections lists and then the functions iterate trough collections to see if the actual pets have those abilities and buff/debuff and it also take into consideration weaknesses and strenghts. This should be very helpfull in the end but it's a lot of work. The computing seems way lighter tought. Sadly I don't have time to push it now, it might be later tonight but let's say tomorrow it should be.
> 
> I'm not a lua expert yet. This project is a great challenge for me.


All my pets are rare already. most of them are at max level and I have a load of stones in case u still need them and play US, I'd be happy to upgrade ur pets with said stones.

----------


## PixeLDafuqq

Im to retarded to do this, Can some1 help me via Teamviewer (Installation/Setting)?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Im to retarded to do this, Can some1 help me via Teamviewer (Installation/Setting)?


It's just a PQR Interrupt profile dude. You have PQR//PQInterface installed?

----------


## dklcfr

This is awesome CML, finally got motivation to level my pets. ty +rep

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This is awesome CML, finally got motivation to level my pets. ty +rep


Very Welcome!

PokeRotation v1.06
- Highly modified the Engine.
- Added some pet Abilities.
- Added more logic into functions so that we can modify the rotation easily.
- Added - Normal Rotation
- Added -- Collections that hold all the abilities. Feel free to add yours there, it should be easy for you to figure it out.  :Wink: 

PokeRotation v1.07
- Fixed Capture lua error.
- Optimized Switching.

Happy PokeBattling!

----------


## Albanuva

Upgraded from 1.05 and its not working  :Frown: 
And thanks for this amazing tool M8!

Edit:
Updated the profile via SVN and its working again (previos update via Rotation Editor did not worked)

----------


## CodeMyLife

I did lots of updates to functions, make sure you reloadui before loading it if you previously ran it on your client.

----------


## Uitham

It seems like it has updated to 1.07 already. What is the changelog to that?

Edit: Nevermind, it is included in the rotation.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It seems like it has updated to 1.07 already. What is the changelog to that?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, it is included in the rotation.


I pushed 1.07 1h after 1.06 to address some lua errors. I think 1.07 still have an error but its not causing issues. Its just the overlay that refer to a nil value no biggies will be fixed 1.08 tonight with some tuning to the switcher and some better buff functions.

----------


## Kinky

I seriously need to give this a go, lol.
Now, to be arsed to level Battle Pets or not... D: I guess it's 1.5k free Achievement points.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I seriously need to give this a go, lol.
> Now, to be arsed to level Battle Pets or not... D: I guess it's 1.5k free Achievement points.


Dear, you should. You can engage battle then alt tab and code while fight is going on. It's very easy :P

Give it a try for sure!!

----------


## qq12345

I'd highly suggest using a p/p emperor crab for VoFW, it has a beast attack, heals, and a shield.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'd highly suggest using a p/p emperor crab for VoFW, it has a beast attack, heals, and a shield.


Good rigner of course!! Kun lai runt is quicker tought! Slot 2 should be a great DPS

----------


## Rocketbird

> *CodeMyLife's PokeRotation*


OMG I could only give +1rep  :Frown:  if possible I would give +100 :P

Hey patch 5.4 here comes my freshly leveled battle pets army! Thank you CML for making this!

----------


## Aegeus

> Good rigner of course!! Kun lai runt is quicker tought! Slot 2 should be a great DPS


KunLai Runt and Clefthoof Runt will literally DESTROY VotFW pets.

----------


## Starkey2009

Yeah Kunlai pretty much 2 shot VotFW pets, im building a water team for the rivers

----------


## pandapl

If you want to leveling 85-90 with this profile is 1% per fight (around 3h per level).

----------


## CodeMyLife

> OMG I could only give +1rep  if possible I would give +100 :P
> 
> Hey patch 5.4 here comes my freshly leveled battle pets army! Thank you CML for making this!


Hehe welcome, I do not need rep that much tbh, kind words are more than enough :P




> KunLai Runt and Clefthoof Runt will literally DESTROY VotFW pets.


I also like the Tiny Harvester! You can select an anti-beast and an anti-critter on this one!




> Yeah Kunlai pretty much 2 shot VotFW pets, im building a water team for the rivers


I use the Pterordax Hatchling(Archeology) against water pets. Flyby/Lift-Off and Self Heal.




> If you want to leveling 85-90 with this profile is 1% per fight (around 3h per level).


Never tried that out, very interesting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegeus

I never bother with heals as I have about 700 Battle Pet Bandages :P

----------


## Rocketbird

Hmm did you notice that auto cliker only try to run to critters and not actual battle pets?

----------


## shemikle

> Ias I have about 700 Battle Pet Bandages :P


 How do you got that many ??

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hmm did you notice that auto cliker only try to run to critters and not actual battle pets?


It actually run to critters and kill them but it also take battles pets. I didnt found the actual API reference to see if a pet is a critter or a battle pet.

To make the autoclicker work, type in the Exact name and press enter and it works.

----------


## saga3180

> It actually run to critters and kill them but it also take battles pets. I didnt found the actual API reference to see if a pet is a critter or a battle pet.
> 
> To make the autoclicker work, type in the Exact name and press enter and it works.


It only works when i target the battle pet and then it runs to it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It only works when i target the battle pet and then it runs to it.


The range to make it work may be short. It's not really a feature to automate, more something for camping. You know the pet will spawn at this location, type in the name and when it appear you engage it. You should not have to target it for the profile to find it as its an InteractUnit behavior. the same behavior im using for feast taker. Usually you dont have to target feast. A feast cannot be targetted :P

----------


## sharkyx1x

what is the best pet to use for powerleveling?

----------


## kuukuu

I'm using your 1.07 version of this and it doesn't seem to switch pets out on low health anymore like the old one did? Unless I'm missing something in the settings....

EDIT: Ok, it's actually not swapping out my third pet if it's almost dead, even if my second pet has decent health. Looking at the code though, that's how you have it set up?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> what is the best pet to use for powerleveling?


Personally my favorite combo is Valley of the four winds critter farming(keep away from rivers to avoid aquatic pets) I use Rampage pets to quickly defeat critters.

2nd KunLai Runt - Thrash/Frost Shock/Rampage
3rd Bear Cub - Bite/Hibernate/Rampage




> I'm using your 1.07 version of this and it doesn't seem to switch pets out on low health anymore like the old one did? Unless I'm missing something in the settings....
> 
> EDIT: Ok, it's actually not swapping out my third pet if it's almost dead, even if my second pet has decent health. Looking at the code though, that's how you have it set up?


I think this is related to the 35% safety I added recently, you can lower the value if you want. It's in the Switch function I added this safety treshold because often it was swapping to pet 2 and it was like 10% over the swap treshold and then it enter fight, get hit and fall back without even actually hitting before swapping out.

As I keep saying, pet 2 should be a great dps, pet 3 a rigner. The rigner should be able to get out of any situation alone even if it was low so theres no safety on it. If pet 3 get into play, it will fight till death and then pet 2 will come in play and fight till death and then pet 1.



```

    -- Switch Pet    Switch = nil    function Switch(Forced)        AbilityCast(SuicideList)        -- Make sure we are not rooted.          if not IsMultiBuffed(BuffNoSwap, 1) then            if Forced ~= nil then                 if Pet2HP >= ( SwapTresholdValue + 35 ) then                       C_PetBattles.ChangePet(2)                else                    C_PetBattles.ChangePet(3)                end                end                        if activePetSlot == 1              and ( Pet1HP <= SwapTresholdValue               or C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt(1) ) then                  if Pet2HP >= ( SwapTresholdValue + 35 ) then                    C_PetBattles.ChangePet(2)                    xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Calling pet #2")                else                    C_PetBattles.ChangePet(3)                    xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Calling pet #3")                end            end                        if activePetSlot == 2              and ( Pet2HP <= SwapTresholdValue                or C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt(2) ) then                C_PetBattles.ChangePet(3)                xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Calling pet #3")            end                         if C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt(3)              and activePetSlot == 3 then                C_PetBattles.ChangePet(2)                xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Calling pet #2")                end                        if C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt(2)              and C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt(3) then                C_PetBattles.ChangePet(1)                xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Calling pet #1")                end            end    end 


```

Should I remove the safety? Well at least I should document it in the PQI tooltip I guess. I must admit from a user PoV it might look buggy atm lol

----------


## kuukuu

> Personally my favorite combo is Valley of the four winds critter farming(keep away from rivers to avoid aquatic pets) I use Rampage pets to quickly defeat critters.
> 
> 2nd KunLai Runt - Thrash/Frost Shock/Rampage
> 3rd Bear Cub - Bite/Hibernate/Rampage
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is related to the 35% safety I added recently, you can lower the value if you want. It's in the Switch function I added this safety treshold because often it was swapping to pet 2 and it was like 10% over the swap treshold and then it enter fight, get hit and fall back without even actually hitting before swapping out.
> 
> ...


Ya I was just testing it some more and noticed once pet 3 dies, the rotation doesn't call another pet in and I have to manually select it. Usually don't even get to my third pet but a couple rares have managed to kill my Corefire Imp sadly  :Frown: 

Also, are you eventually going to add something so that if a pet is swapped out by the enemy and your current pet that's out is weak to the enemy's new pet, that it swaps out your current pet for one that isn't going to get destroyed? hehe

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ya I was just testing it some more and noticed once pet 3 dies, the rotation doesn't call another pet in and I have to manually select it. Usually don't even get to my third pet but a couple rares have managed to kill my Corefire Imp sadly


It happened to me also, as you says its very rare that the 3rd pet die so its not troughfully tested. I added the petishurt to manage dead pets but it doesnt seems to work always. And the life of dead pets seems to not be 0... Maybe nil I'll get this sorted soon  :Smile: 

Thank you very much for reporting bro!!  :Big Grin: 

Tomorrow im off of work so I will probly push a bit more on PokeRotation engine.

----------


## kuukuu

> It happened to me also, as you says its very rare that the 3rd pet die so its not troughfully tested. I added the petishurt to manage dead pets but it doesnt seems to work always. And the life of dead pets seems to not be 0... Maybe nil I'll get this sorted soon 
> 
> Thank you very much for reporting bro!! 
> 
> Tomorrow im off of work so I will probly push a bit more on PokeRotation engine.


The PetIsHurt API checks a specific battle pet ID, not a pet slot, maybe that's why?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I recently tried out PQR, but it was too much to deal with to get things working right. This, however, gets me the lesser charms I need weekly on five characters in no time flat. It works amazing for powerleveling pets as well, as in a short time, I've gotten two pets to 25 with about 70~ Lesser Charms and one flawless stone. I'm using what was suggested in the first post; Kun Lai runt and Anubisath, and things just keep dying without me ever needing to heal since Anubisath heals infinitely due to how pitifully weak the critters in Valley are.

Thank you for this rotation. It's so very nice, and I hope it's able to be up around 5.4 for that celestial tournament!

----------


## passionford

Just wanted to add I have been using this for a couple of days now and really dig it.
I was not really bothered about pet battles but while waiting for friends to log on for arena it just blows 30-45 mins out the way nicely.
Got 6 lvl25s already and getting a lv1 and going to vot4w they get to lvl20 in about an hour/just over

Really good job thanks dude gave rep too.

Mart

----------


## CodeMyLife

> The PetIsHurt API checks a specific battle pet ID, not a pet slot, maybe that's why?


I added it without looking you are right haha tyvm bro  :Big Grin: 

SuddenBRAIN and "Mart" And many others that don't post here but throw me rep or comments about PokeRotation, thank you and I am very very glad to have people that like it that much. I will work on this project for long I'm sure, I never liked Pet Battles until I began coding this. I'm happy that now we can have fun togheter  :Wink: 

Happy PokeBatling!!

----------


## Rocketbird

> It actually run to critters and kill them but it also take battles pets. I didnt found the actual API reference to see if a pet is a critter or a battle pet.
> 
> To make the autoclicker work, type in the Exact name and press enter and it works.


Ya but it stops often where I have no target or target is dead. If target something maualy it tryes to find what I have typed in auto clicker.

BTW have you checket your inbox? i have send you something I have found about battle pets api maybe it will work for checking if target is actualy avaible to fight.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yes! Effectively UnitIsWildBattlePet("target") is a 1nil function that return 1 is Wild and nil if simple critter. But the problem is somewhere else. The InteractUnit function is not made for checks as it is. It's a simulated right click on the target with the selected name and it will click on the closest with this name. I have some other ideas tought  :Wink: 

I will try to use follower's nav to make it and we will see if it dont look too bottish we'll do it  :Smile: 

Thanks for this buddy it's exactly what I needed.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Ive been implementing/testing the nav yesterday. This is definetly going somewhere fun but it's taking me a lot of time to fine-tune it some safe way. It now defend against ennemies, find viable pet battles and if wanted will cleanup the non-battle pets. It works great so far all I need to code is fool proof safety in some situations like jumping if stuck on a fence and turn off movement if stuck for too long. I will not release this until I feel it is safe enough for everyone but it might be quick. It's mostly the same as auto-follow script but highly modified. 

Have a nice day everyone!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Pokerotation v1.08
- Should now switch properly if pet3 is dead.
- Added health value in PQI for SwapOut/SwapIn.
- Added Nav Engine to enable semi-afk pet farming. As usual, don't get too far, keep an eye to it.
- Auto Clicker will activate built-in Pet Chasing. Make sure your combat rotation is Combat Only.
- Auto Clicker supports only Pandaria for now.
- Added some Pet Abilities to Collections.

By default Auto Clicker will be off. Give it a try but be carefull with it!

Enjoy!

----------


## Stonedlaser

Ok just got back to WoW again and saw this and got very curious. But I can't seem to get it to work.

I've downloaded PQR and I have put the files from your SVN in my PQR/Profiles/Interrupt.

Starting Interrupt-rotation with keybind and in WoW I can read "-- Master -- Enabled."

But nothing happens. I still do the killing myself. What have I done wrong?

Thank you for your work! I will soon appreciate it, as soon as I can get it to work.  :Smile: 

Cheers

edit: I downloaded PQInterface and got your Pokerotator to work now. But the autoclicker function doesn't seem to work though. Probably doing something wrong there as well, just can't figure it out.

----------


## Rocketbird

How about adding 2 options:

Battle pet bandage healing. let say 2 minutes or more on revive. Or put a bow where we could specify it.

Suspend finding new battles if pets are lower then 50% or the amount we put in pet heal option.

And 1.08 works like a charm for me! awsome work!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ok just got back to WoW again and saw this and got very curious. But I can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> I've downloaded PQR and I have put the files from your SVN in my PQR/Profiles/Interrupt.
> 
> Starting Interrupt-rotation with keybind and in WoW I can read "-- Master -- Enabled."
> 
> But nothing happens. I still do the killing myself. What have I done wrong?
> 
> Thank you for your work! I will soon appreciate it, as soon as I can get it to work. 
> ...


Did you try in Pandaria?




> How about adding 2 options:
> 
> Battle pet bandage healing. let say 2 minutes or more on revive. Or put a bow where we could specify it.
> 
> Suspend finding new battles if pets are lower then 50% or the amount we put in pet heal option.
> 
> And 1.08 works like a charm for me! awsome work!


Hahaha yeah obviously you got it to work! I had the same issues yesterday hehehe rotation is so fast my pets die after 5-6 fights before 8 mins come back  :Frown: 

It's an interesting idea, I will do that but first I'll setup Journal reader to see the heal of our actually equipped pets, the actual setup read only during fights so it miss precision a bit.

Happy you like it Rocket!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackhornAndLittleBunny

If anyone want to use pokerotation to pvp (small chance to win  :Smile: ) here is small script:


```
if C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo() == nil and C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC(2) == nil then
	C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking()
end
if C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo() == "proposal" and C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC(2) == nil then
	C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch()
end
if C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo() == nil and C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC(2) == false then
	C_PetBattles.ChangePet(3)
end
```

In C_PetBattles.ChangePet(3) change 3 on pokemon that you want to use first.

----------


## Gargamelus

Awesome Work CML , thank u very much

also : "autoclicker function doesn't seem to work though"

For me it work sometimes but not all the time ( it works everytime im mounted)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> If anyone want to use pokerotation to pvp (small chance to win ) here is small script:
> 
> 
> ```
> if C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo() == nil and C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC(2) == nil then
> C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking()
> end
> if C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo() == "proposal" and C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC(2) == nil then
> C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch()
> ...


Oh yeah tyvm I will add it right now!!

Small precision about the autoclicker. It is not actually a minimap scanner. It scan your surroundings by shuffling around your target and testing for pet to battle.

The main limitation now is it will only test 1 pet of each kind and if its not a battle pet it blacklist this kind. It does it for all available closest types so if a lvl 1 turtle is beside you and a 25 one is far away it wont actually see the 25 turtle.

If you come close enough autopilot should engage if it can see the target.

----------


## Sashimiko

Code hello, excuse me for this suggestion maybe is asking a lot, buy its possible to the profile can mount in flying mount for scan all map and begin pet combat when target the pet ?, and other suggestion when the pet that is leveling top level 25, random put other level low pet ?

----------


## kuukuu

> Code hello, excuse me for this suggestion maybe is asking a lot, buy its possible to the profile can mount in flying mount for scan all map and begin pet combat when target the pet ?, and other suggestion when the pet that is leveling top level 25, random put other level low pet ?


PQR isn't a full bot, movement is limited and looks extremely bottish so I doubt it's going to be able to do that.

EDIT: 1.08 is much better at swapping pets btw CML, nice job.

More abilities you can add: 937, -- Siphon Anima <---- It's a heal

{ Ability = 940, Debuff = 939	}, -- Touch of the Animus <--- Same as Plagued Blood only the Son of Animus' version.

938, -- Interrupting Jolt <--- Stun if you go first.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Code hello, excuse me for this suggestion maybe is asking a lot, buy its possible to the profile can mount in flying mount for scan all map and begin pet combat when target the pet ?, and other suggestion when the pet that is leveling top level 25, random put other level low pet ?


We probly could but it wouldnt be worth the effort as this is not a bot with integrated nav. Every single bit of code must be plain written and making 1 profile would take hours to complete and everyone would use the same route so this would not be good. About the random leveler, yeah I will surely add it later.




> PQR isn't a full bot, movement is limited and looks extremely bottish so I doubt it's going to be able to do that.
> 
> EDIT: 1.08 is much better at swapping pets btw CML, nice job.
> 
> More abilities you can add: 937, -- Siphon Anima <---- It's a heal
> 
> { Ability = 940, Debuff = 939	}, -- Touch of the Animus <--- Same as Plagued Blood only the Son of Animus' version.
> 
> 938, -- Interrupting Jolt <--- Stun if you go first.


Thanks mate! I added the new abilities! Gratz on Animus pet!! :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

I found out that all beasts of fables located in pandaria are kind of making babies!!!

If you stand close to one you will fight battles one after the other, endlessly!

----------


## Sashimiko

Hey Code, please dont forget add in the Pokerotation the possibility to bring the first spot one random pet inventory when it is located in the first spot has up to level 25.

Another good use would be a auto queque for pets PVP battle

----------


## Twentycents

Hi Guys, i'd love to use this great Tool but, i'm new to PQR and can't make it to work, actually i created a new folder, putted the xml files to PQR but then ?!
WHat am i supposed to do ??

Sorry for asking but can't find any help about it  :Frown:

----------


## Rocketbird

Its easy. What You need is PQR (PQR - Rotation Bot), PQInterface And PokeRotation from CML.

Install PQR.
Put PQInterface in your addons folder
Put PQR_PQI.lua from PQInterface to DATA folder in your PQR instalation folder.
PokeRotation_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml and PokeRotation_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml goes to PROFILES/INTERRUPT in your PQR instalation folder.

After You are done run wow, login, run pqr, choose PokeRotation from interrupt list and run.

Now You can sit back and relax while your pets will go on war! ^0^

If You will need more help ask  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twentycents

> Put PQR_PQI.lua from PQInterface to DATA folder in your PQR instalation folder.


Saved my Day !!!!!

----------


## Rocketbird

> Saved my Day !!!!!


You are welcome!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey Code, please dont forget add in the Pokerotation the possibility to bring the first spot one random pet inventory when it is located in the first spot has up to level 25.
> 
> Another good use would be a auto queque for pets PVP battle


 PvP is already in my local version, will probly release friday night. FridayI will try to do the out of battle 1st pet changer for leveling, I guess it will be done and ready too.  :Smile: 




> Hi Guys, i'd love to use this great Tool but, i'm new to PQR and can't make it to work, actually i created a new folder, putted the xml files to PQR but then ?!
> WHat am i supposed to do ??
> 
> Sorry for asking but can't find any help about it


Do not be sorry, we all went by there someday :P




> Its easy. What You need is PQR (PQR - Rotation Bot), PQInterface And PokeRotation from CML.
> 
> Install PQR.
> Put PQInterface in your addons folder
> Put PQR_PQI.lua from PQInterface to DATA folder in your PQR instalation folder.
> PokeRotation_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml and PokeRotation_INTERRUPT_Rotations.xml goes to PROFILES/INTERRUPT in your PQR instalation folder.
> 
> After You are done run wow, login, run pqr, choose PokeRotation from interrupt list and run.
> 
> ...


Very nice of you to answer to the new guy  :Smile: 


So as I said, friday I will push 1.09 with PvP queueing system and a PQI value to select wich pet to throw first. Also have in mind some things like Pet Switching out of battle when leveling and pet is 25, using Bandages, pet swap by priority types (get the stronger pet against enemy instead of always pet2) and still more to do I'm sure lol

----------


## Sashimiko

Code thank you so much, you are Amazing

----------


## Rocketbird

> Very nice of you to answer to the new guy


Helping don't hurt ;-) 



Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Helping don't hurt ;-) 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


Your new avatar is sick bro haha

----------


## Aegeus

Looking forward to these AWESOME changes CML! <3

----------


## CodeMyLife

So far what I get is an "Optimal" Switcher that take strenghts of our pets into consideration when time comes to pet swapping. Its not yet all optimal tought but the setup is getting better. Still testing it right now but its not bad already. 

Also the pet changer when pet reach lvl 25 in slot 1 works great. Still adding more options to it into PQI so that we can choose to level only favorites or not from what to what level etc.

Also implemented PvP, works great but strategy is not optimal yet, some players plays hard... Lol

The switcher is not to my liking yet tought. Don't expect 1.09 yet tonight but tomorrow all will be working great im sure.

----------


## Rocketbird

Huh... Can't wait :-( 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aegeus

With the PvP battles, I'm not 100% sure they are always human opponents...

----------


## Rocketbird

> With the PvP battles, I'm not 100% sure they are always human opponents...


If we get human PQR won't stand a chance if player have common knowledge about his pets. 
Otherwise when we will get bot opponent the one with better pets will win I think. 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aegeus

No, I mean I think they are Blizzard bots sometimes

----------


## CodeMyLife

Finally it's to my taste and hopefully it will be your's too!

PvP is implemented but I dont guarantee you victories yet!

Pokerotation v1.09
- Added Pause Button that can be assigned in PQI. To pause both in and out of battle.
-- In Battle Mods
- Modifications to Switcher to take best pet against ennemy pet when switching.
- Fixed a bug that was occuring when Pet Journal is not synced to battle that was resulting in pets spamming wrong abilities.
-- Out of Battle Mods
- Added options to swap leveling pet in slot 1 to PQI.
- Added options to swap pets in slot 2 and 3 if they are under Swap In Threshold. The profile will take pets that are over Pet Swap Value and that you have set to favorites in your pet journal.
- Added PvP Queueing options to PQI.
- Slightly improved Navigation.
-- Know issue
- If you set search parameters in pet journal the swapper will throw errors. I know what's causing it but I still have to find a fix for this.
- Auto-Clicker Pet Tracking text input doesnt work right now but I will re-add it soon.

Pet Leveling with Auto-clicker works great at places where the pets spawn quick, try around beast of fables  :Wink: 

Enjoy!!!

----------


## sharkyx1x

Thanks for this!!!

for "Added options to swap leveling pet in slot 1 to PQI." any way to have that changed to Maximum instead of minimum? At current its grabbing ANY pet that isnt 25 and i have hundreds, however its only my fresh level 1's that i care to have swapped in for leveling.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks for this!!!
> 
> for "Added options to swap leveling pet in slot 1 to PQI." any way to have that changed to Maximum instead of minimum? At current its grabbing ANY pet that isnt 25 and i have hundreds, however its only my fresh level 1's that i care to have swapped in for leveling.


Max value is the non-min value :P

theres an issuea actually with swapping out dead pets, im looking to this right now

----------


## sharkyx1x

i dont quite understand, when it is set at 1 it pulls one of my 25s out and then inserst a 23 or 24,. if i set it to 25 it does nothing, i dont want this, it would take forever to go through all the pets i dont have at 25 

Auto-clicker also is not working for me for some reason, i have it checked, have "Marsh Fiddler" and my dude is just standing there not doing anything, did i miss a step?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Pet Swap = you need to check this to activate pet swaps, additionally the value to its right is the MAX level pet you want in slot 1 (and also the value at wich you want it to stop leveling).
Pet Swap Min - Checkbox isnt used but the value is the MIN level pet you want to equip it into slot 1.

About autoclicker, the pet need to be the closest from you wearing that name. VotFW is bad for this feature as there are tons of lvl 1 pets so the profile ignores them. Try Townlong or Vale.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Pet Swap = you need to check this to activate pet swaps, additionally the value to its right is the MAX level pet you want in slot 1 (and also the value at wich you want it to stop leveling).
> Pet Swap Min - Checkbox isnt used but the value is the MIN level pet you want to equip it into slot 1.
> 
> About autoclicker, the pet need to be the closest from you wearing that name. VotFW is bad for this feature as there are tons of lvl 1 pets so the profile ignores them. Try Townlong or Vale.


I went to vale as you suggest, tried Golden Civet Kitten and Golden Civet.. he just stands there. I tried various other pets throughout the area, he just stands there.

I am in the process of uploading a video of this happening.

UPDATE: Ok solved this issue, the update downloaded a new profile that i did not notice that has the nav

----------


## sharkyx1x

I have also noticed that if your pet that is leveling misses or gets blocked PQR will not swap him out to pet #2, 99% of the time this results in death. I think pet #1 still gets Xp even if the attack is missed or blocked

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I have also noticed that if your pet that is leveling misses or gets blocked PQR will not swap him out to pet #2, 99% of the time this results in death. I think pet #1 still gets Xp even if the attack is missed or blocked


 no it dont your pet gotta actually interact to get xp.

----------


## Sashimiko

I tried, but the profile options in Pet Swap Min PQI will I establish the value 5 and Pet Swat the value 25.

I would understand it should when in slot 1 the pet reaches 25 randomly choose a pet from level 5 up, HOWEVER I eleige pets Level 1 and occasionally pets choose me level 25.

Could you tell me if I'm doing something wrong? I like that in slot 2 and 3 not the change, let me which I have and I only changed the slot 1 when the pet arrives at 25 and I randomly choose one pet from level 5 to level 24.

is it possible? maybe I'm doing something wrong

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I tried, but the profile options in Pet Swap Min PQI will I establish the value 5 and Pet Swat the value 25.
> 
> I would understand it should when in slot 1 the pet reaches 25 randomly choose a pet from level 5 up, HOWEVER I eleige pets Level 1 and occasionally pets choose me level 25.
> 
> Could you tell me if I'm doing something wrong? I like that in slot 2 and 3 not the change, let me which I have and I only changed the slot 1 when the pet arrives at 25 and I randomly choose one pet from level 5 to level 24.
> 
> is it possible? maybe I'm doing something wrong


Normally PQI min is the minimum the choosen pet should be. additionally the profile should not choose a level 25 pet for slot 1 if pet leveling is checked. The pets that will be swapped to slot 2 and 3 are your favorites ones(those with a star in your pet journal). I will add more options but for now you should keep only those you want to go in pet slot 2-3 as favorites.

----------


## BlackhornAndLittleBunny

> Finally it's to my taste and hopefully it will be your's too!
> 
> PvP is implemented but I dont guarantee you victories yet!
> 
> Pokerotation v1.09
> - Added Pause Button that can be assigned in PQI. To pause both in and out of battle.
> -- In Battle Mods
> - Modifications to Switcher to take best pet against ennemy pet when switching.
> - Fixed a bug that was occuring when Pet Journal is not synced to battle that was resulting in pets spamming wrong abilities.
> ...


PVP queueing not working, do you forgot add pvp function?
Still in PVP fight Anubisath Idol use only frist skill.

----------


## shamash89

PVP queueing isn't working for me either, but it does the battle fine after I queue and pick the first pet  :Smile:

----------


## mylat

hello,

is there a way to get the "Auto-Clicker" function like before, i mean, engage combat with every pet it can do in range, and not only a named one ?

thanks.

----------


## Sashimiko

Ok Code Thank You So Much, i try for a long time, and pets lvl 25 Calls remain to slot 1. attach the image, please say me what its wrong.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> PVP queueing not working, do you forgot add pvp function?
> Still in PVP fight Anubisath Idol use only frist skill.


Did not re-test it before releasing, it was working fine couple days ago lol I'll get an eye to it thx for reporting  :Smile: 




> hello,
> 
> is there a way to get the "Auto-Clicker" function like before, i mean, engage combat with every pet it can do in range, and not only a named one ?
> 
> thanks.


I will probly re-add this option at some point but i had to remove it for now to lighten my code. The auto-clicker is taking lots of ressources and I dont want it to be messy.




> Ok Code Thank You So Much, i try for a long time, and pets lvl 25 Calls remain to slot 1. attach the image, please say me what its wrong.


Actually your settings looks great, I did my test with max lvl 24, maybe 25 doesnt react. try lowering Pet Swap to 24 or something. While I take a look to it. Also, I said it earlier but.. Did you removed all search filters in your pet journal? The profile uses the Journal and if you set parameters like search keywork or select only one family the profile wont be able to pet swap. Either you do it by hand or let profile handle it but if you want the profile to handle it remove all search filters, do a /console reloadui and retry. It seems that my code was wrong, will have it fixed in 1.11. thanks for reporting the issue  :Big Grin: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

PokeRotation v1.10
- Fixed PvP Queueing, my bad.

----------


## sed-

automated pokemon^^, wow this has grown sense last time ive seen it

----------


## Kaylo

I really like this profile. Thanks a lot for doing it and making my life easier  :Smile: . I will give you rep for this once I spread some around, I already gave rep to you for your hunter rotation.
/cheers

----------


## kuukuu

Your checks for debuffs don't seem to be working for me. My Corefire Imp will not use Flamethrower at all, though from what I see, it should be keeping up the debuff on the team correct?

I'm also trying to modify your code to only swap out Rare quality pets for the pet swapper and for some reason it's not working. I can't for the life of me figure out why not....



```
and select(5, C_PetJournal.GetPetStats(select (1,C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex(i)))) >= CaptureValue
```

is the code I added after 


```
			if ( level < PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) >= SwapInHealthValue )
			  and level >= PetSwapMinValue 
			  and petID ~= C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(1) then
```

Any ideas?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Your checks for debuffs don't seem to be working for me. My Corefire Imp will not use Flamethrower at all, though from what I see, it should be keeping up the debuff on the team correct?
> 
> I'm also trying to modify your code to only swap out Rare quality pets for the pet swapper and for some reason it's not working. I can't for the life of me figure out why not....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> and select(5, C_PetJournal.GetPetStats(select (1,C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex(i)))) >= CaptureValue
> ```
> ...


It should work, I tested the values and it should work mate. It's also a great idea thanks for this  :Big Grin: 

I forgot to set this because most of my pets are blue so I didnt notice it..

About Flamethrower, mine Imp was okay, spell id 503 and debuff 502.

The Spectral Dragon however return 860 instead as ability so I made a special table for it.

----------


## kuukuu

> It should work, I tested the values and it should work mate. It's also a great idea thanks for this 
> 
> I forgot to set this because most of my pets are blue so I didnt notice it..
> 
> About Flamethrower, mine Imp was okay, spell id 503 and debuff 502.
> 
> The Spectral Dragon however return 860 instead as ability so I made a special table for it.


Weird, mine just casts Burn all the time until it needs to heal, then uses Conflagrate or whatever it is. Never uses Flamethrower  :Frown: 

And ya, the first pet it swapped in was a green level 1 Anacona Chicken and I was just like "Oh hell no, go away!" Haha

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Weird, mine just casts Burn all the time until it needs to heal, then uses Conflagrate or whatever it is. Never uses Flamethrower 
> 
> And ya, the first pet it swapped in was a green level 1 Anacona Chicken and I was just like "Oh hell no, go away!" Haha


It was working before right? As I said I tested it and it worked just fine... Its very odd lol

----------


## kuukuu

> It was working before right? As I said I tested it and it worked just fine... Its very odd lol


Before I updated, it seemed to be hit and miss on whether it cast Flamethrower or not, but now it doesn't ever. I have all of this week off after today so I'll do some debugging and see if I have a check passing a value it shouldn't for you.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Before I updated, it seemed to be hit and miss on whether it cast Flamethrower or not, but now it doesn't ever. I have all of this week off after today so I'll do some debugging and see if I have a check passing a value it shouldn't for you.


Actually when pet get in execute mode it doesnt dot, if I get this pet in battle first his first ability is Flamethrower and it keeps it up until the last pet is under 50% hp and from there it stops dotting. I dont use it much but I tested it again today and all seems perfect on my end, this is really strange.

----------


## kuukuu

I found another "bug" in your Pet Swapper ability.

In this line:


```
	if ( level <= PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) <= SwapInHealthValue )
```

it should be 


```
 if ( level < PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) <= SwapInHealthValue )
```

or else it goes into an infinite loop trying to summon my 25s, then start the search again due to the level being the same as the PetSwapValue.

EDIT: I'm bored and not tired so I figured out a check for how many of the pet you're currently fighting you have so you can set something to pick how many of each pet you catch.



```
  and C_PetJournal.GetNumCollectedInfo(C_PetBattles.GetPetSpeciesID(2,NmeactivePetSlot)) < 1
```

Adding that into the capture pet check makes it so you will only catch a pet you don't already have.

----------


## qq12345

hmm, my pet in slot 2 keeps getting swapped to another pet(outside of battle) anyway to stop this?

----------


## rocambole

Thanks for the pvp adition! Really great.

Not sure if possible, but I´d like to edit the logic to my direhorn runt. It cast Primal Cry whenever off CD but it would be better use only if the enemy pet is faster than the Runt.
Idealy the logic would be:
1 - If enemy pet faster, then use Primal Cry.
2 - If enemy slower, then use horn attack, then spam treehorn charge.

Again, not sure if possible. Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Budoy

Holy Shit i tried ur pvp for leveling toons using 2 account, its just awesome. 
At level 88 gaining 161k per win.
FULL AFK

----------


## kuukuu

> Thanks for the pvp adition! Really great.
> 
> Not sure if possible, but I´d like to edit the logic to my direhorn runt. It cast Primal Cry whenever off CD but it would be better use only if the enemy pet is faster than the Runt.
> Idealy the logic would be:
> 1 - If enemy pet faster, then use Primal Cry.
> 2 - If enemy slower, then use horn attack, then spam treehorn charge.
> 
> Again, not sure if possible. Thanks a lot!!


Trihorn Charge doesn't seem to be added into the abilities yet but if you wanted Primal Cry to only be used if you're faster, find it under collections and move it to the QuickList collection. Those moves are only used if you're quicker then the enemy from what I can tell. Right now it is in the TeamDebuffList so it is used whenever the debuff is missing from the enemy.

And just to add my own example of the awesomeness of this, I am currently leveling pets from 5-25 full afk using a Corefire Imp to obliterate everything. With the fix I posted, the pet swapping at 25 is working great.

----------


## Aegeus

What world pets are you fighting against with the Corefire Imp?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Trihorn Charge doesn't seem to be added into the abilities yet but if you wanted Primal Cry to only be used if you're faster, find it under collections and move it to the QuickList collection. Those moves are only used if you're quicker then the enemy from what I can tell. Right now it is in the TeamDebuffList so it is used whenever the debuff is missing from the enemy.
> 
> And just to add my own example of the awesomeness of this, I am currently leveling pets from 5-25 full afk using a Corefire Imp to obliterate everything. With the fix I posted, the pet swapping at 25 is working great.


What area and animals are you fighting?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I found another "bug" in your Pet Swapper ability.
> 
> In this line:
> 
> 
> ```
> if ( level <= PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) <= SwapInHealthValue )
> ```
> 
> ...


About pet swap bug I already have this fixed locally for next update (tonight). Also I will add this code you made for how many pets as a PQI value. Player will be able to choose how many he wants. Thanks for this code I had to do it you just saved a couple minuts!!

Keep up the good testing bro!!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Holy Shit i tried ur pvp for leveling toons using 2 account, its just awesome. 
> At level 88 gaining 161k per win.
> FULL AFK


Oh shit nice find!!  :Smile:

----------


## Aegeus

CML, is it possible to tell the pet levelling swap system to select Uncommon rarity or above only?

----------


## Maxitor

> CML, is it possible to tell the pet levelling swap system to select Uncommon rarity or above only?


in the pet swapper ability:

if ( level < PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) <= SwapInHealthValue )
and level >= PetSwapMinValue 
and petID ~= C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(1)
and select(5, C_PetJournal.GetPetStats(select (1,C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex(i)))) >= CaptureValue then

..

Say thanks to kuukuu and yes it works.

----------


## Aegeus

Thanks for that, but I also realised (After actually reading properly) putting pets I wanted to level as favourites works just as well :P

----------


## Budoy

> Oh shit nice find!!



oh yeah 89 to 90 took me 1 hour 30 minutes

----------


## CodeMyLife

> oh yeah 89 to 90 took me 1 hour 30 minutes


lol nice  :Wink: 




> Thanks for the pvp adition! Really great.
> 
> Not sure if possible, but I´d like to edit the logic to my direhorn runt. It cast Primal Cry whenever off CD but it would be better use only if the enemy pet is faster than the Runt.
> Idealy the logic would be:
> 1 - If enemy pet faster, then use Primal Cry.
> 2 - If enemy slower, then use horn attack, then spam treehorn charge.
> 
> Again, not sure if possible. Thanks a lot!!


About this pet, I dont have it so someone will have to toss me the ability #s? use /buff to get the information!


PokeRotation v1.11 is up on my SVN, as usual you can update trought PQR, Enjoy!
- Fixed Pet Swap Max level to make it work with lvl 25 enabled.
- Added Capture Option to capture specific Number of Pets instead of always 3.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> oh yeah 89 to 90 took me 1 hour 30 minutes


What pet lineup and abilities are you using?

----------


## sharkyx1x

OK, i just got 1.11, and in PVP its going nuts, it will start swapping pet 2 and pet 3 over and over, its causing me to get slaughtered because every time they swap i give my opponent a free attack.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> OK, i just got 1.11, and in PVP its going nuts, it will start swapping pet 2 and pet 3 over and over, its causing me to get slaughtered because every time they swap i give my opponent a free attack.


See if your switch health values are at 0 for PvP.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> OK, i just got 1.11, and in PVP its going nuts, it will start swapping pet 2 and pet 3 over and over, its causing me to get slaughtered because every time they swap i give my opponent a free attack.








> See if your switch health values are at 0 for PvP.


They are at the default settings . 35/50

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## CodeMyLife

You should use 0 if you dont want pet swap, for pvp ill disable health check by default as anyway it's how it's meant to be played for PvP. Thanks for reporting  :Smile:

----------


## Budoy

> What pet lineup and abilities are you using?



critters vs beast w/ devour

losing team

slot 1 -- level 25 Imperial silkworm
slot 2 -- level 25 imperial silkworm
slot 3 -- any level u like as long as it matches the one from ur other account ( not level 25, i prefer level 5 to 10)

winning team

slot 1 -- level 25 beast
slot 2 -- any level ( for someone reason when slot 1 die, it will always call slot 3 on mine)
slot 3 -- level 25 beast

ur goal is not to level pet, so uncheck everything except for pvp and set ur swap out pet to zero.

----------


## Trademan

Good evening, how exactly can i edit this profile to run with the PvP pet character leveling?

----------


## cedricdu94

> critters vs beast w/ devour
> 
> losing team
> 
> slot 1 -- level 25 Imperial silkworm
> slot 2 -- level 25 imperial silkworm
> slot 3 -- any level u like as long as it matches the one from ur other account ( not level 25, i prefer level 5 to 10)
> 
> winning team
> ...


Can you add a screenshoot with pokerotation setting and your setup team account win and loose please. Thanks

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## kuukuu

I got bored and coded in all the Aquatic, Beast, Critter and Dragonkin abilities so you guys should have an update soon from CML. :P

----------


## TheLuBu

Great Job CML!

And kuukuu: Nice work, too  :Smile:

----------


## Maxitor

CML: amazing profile and the best thing about it that you can level all your pets afk.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML: amazing profile and the best thing about it that you can level all your pets afk.


That and a shit load of tokens!! Welcome guyz  :Smile:

----------


## Trademan

Code, what changes do i have to make to this profile to run it via 2 accounts for character leveling?

----------


## cedricdu94

For leveling account can you add a screenshoot with pokerotation setting and your setup team pet account win and loose please. Thanks

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## BlackhornAndLittleBunny

> For leveling account can you add a screenshoot with pokerotation setting and your setup team pet account win and loose please. Thanks
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


No screen, sorry ;p
I leveled 2 character to 90 and a lot of pokemon. I fighting around fable pet in Valley of the Four Winds (Fiddlers is nice on frist fight with 1 lvl pokemon).
Carry pet/Anubisath Idol (1-1-1)/Kun-Lai Runt (1-1-1 Power/Balance).
Standard rotation and small chance to lose.

----------


## nanoseuss

I believe I have set everything up correctly, including the PQInterface addon (I'm looking at it in game), It says "PQR: Ready". When I press alt-c to start it, errors start spitting out:



```
Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:329: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 08/23/13 12:39:13
Count: 106
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:329: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

I'm sorry, I'm new to PQR, thanks for any insight you can provide. I've looked around, it sounds like the error should be because I don't have PQI installed, but I do.

----------


## nanoseuss

I failed to follow directions. Copying "PQR_PQI.lua" to the `PQR/Data` directory fixed this for me.

----------


## CodeMyLife

PokeRotation v1.12
- Kuukuu added a lot of abilities to collections, now only Humanoid, Magic, Mech, and Undead are not all coded, the rest should be 100% 
working(abilities of these types, not necessarily pets.) TYVM Kuukuu for the hard effort! 

I did not fix the PvP Switching "issues" yet, working on some other projects and worked all week but I should get this fixed by the week-end. Until this all you should do is set Switching tresholds to 0 for PvP or Duels. I would say for PvP only keep PvP and Pet Heal Checked, uncheck the rest for best results.

Happy PokeBattling!

----------


## momo1029

can i use this to level my pet without 25s?
i just started playing on battle pet  :Big Grin:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Anyone have a good pet team for pvp? I usually just pick a pet I like and then find it's weakness and make my second pet strong to it's weakness and then the same with my third. This usually works well when I am playing and gives me a balanced team but I was wondering has anyone found a group that works particularly well with this rotation or has a high win to loss ratio. 

Thanks again CML and kuukuu for continuing to make this better and better.  :Smile:  Rep+ when I can

----------


## CodeMyLife

> can i use this to level my pet without 25s?
> i just started playing on battle pet


Hopefully yeah! However, you will have to fight your way to the top!

One good tip: Almost all pet around the world are either beast or critter so you should try to level pets that will get them down easy such as robots and humanoids. Dont level critters!

Rotation should work wherever you will go.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

PokeRotation v1.13
- Added ALL Batlle Pet Names to collections. Nav can now be used all over the maps. Enjoy!
- If you find of any that is missing please let me know.
- CheckBox Swap Out Health should now work accordingly, if you uncheck, it should no longer pet swap.

----------


## cedricdu94

Hum idk if it's normal i'm novice pqr, it's normal it's not full afk ? my bot dont move for fight pet , only fight auto when i start battle manually.

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## kuukuu

> Hum idk if it's normal i'm novice pqr, it's normal it's not full afk ? my bot dont move for fight pet , only fight auto when i start battle manually.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


PQR normally does not handle movement as it is a rotation helper, not a full bot. CML does have a version with basic navigation if you put in a pet to chase and enable the pet chasing ability though. It's called -- Master with Nav --

----------


## CodeMyLife

> PQR normally does not handle movement as it is a rotation helper, not a full bot. CML does have a version with basic navigation if you put in a pet to chase and enable the pet chasing ability though. It's called -- Master with Nav --


Yeah that's right you need to use with nav version and still it will only run toward pets that are close. It's a rotation not a full bot.

----------


## Maxitor

Hi CodeMyLife!




> I have also noticed that if your pet that is leveling misses or gets blocked PQR will not swap him out to pet #2, 99% of the time this results in death. I think pet #1 still gets Xp even if the attack is missed or blocked



He is right your leveling pet will get xp if it does an action the result simply does not matter so you have to / should to switch the said pet out immediately (misses, blocks etc. counts). I tested this today 3 times because it was suspicious to me that my leveling pet keeps dying.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi CodeMyLife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is right your leveling pet will get xp if it does an action the result simply does not matter so you have to / should to switch the said pet out immediately (misses, blocks etc. counts). I tested this today 3 times because it was suspicious to me that my leveling pet keeps dying.


Kuukuu told me same thing yesterday, didnt figured out yet a way to make this work, i dont read rounds/misses etc.. I only read hp. If both miss, i dont see any hp movement so its not possible atm. Working on some private stuff me ang my guildies need to kill that damn heroic lei shen sorry im a bit busy cant help much for now but its on do-list  :Smile:

----------


## lucyluckman

Just to say how much I am enjoying your profile! Thanks so much for your hard work and to all the contributors helping to make Pet Battles fun and rewarding!

----------


## Maxitor

> Kuukuu told me same thing yesterday, didnt figured out yet a way to make this work, i dont read rounds/misses etc.. I only read hp. If both miss, i dont see any hp movement so its not possible atm. Working on some private stuff me ang my guildies need to kill that damn heroic lei shen sorry im a bit busy cant help much for now but its on do-list


It is not a huge problem. How about to simply swap out the pet in round 2? It would require only a counter for the current round in case you have pet leveling checked or even make a counter for the leveling pet action. After one action you swap the pet.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Actually theres an API entry for rounds. It will be simple to add but requires some time to do. 

I might have time for it tonight. Finally got my GFs disc profile on wheels so tonight we have some fine tuning to do but I will probly have time for this too.

Damn Lei shen isnt dead... 150 trys so far.. Transitions are somwhat ****in killer on HM. We had one good try at 16%... Lets hope it down quick because I want Raden before 5.4!

----------


## Maxitor

> Actually theres an API entry for rounds. It will be simple to add but requires some time to do. 
> 
> I might have time for it tonight. Finally got my GFs disc profile on wheels so tonight we have some fine tuning to do but I will probly have time for this too.
> 
> Damn Lei shen isnt dead... 150 trys so far.. Transitions are somwhat ****in killer on HM. We had one good try at 16%... Lets hope it down quick because I want Raden before 5.4!


One more question: Could you add a checkbox to use only rare and non capturable pets first? Atm it picks rares but i would prefer to level wild pets after non capturable pets.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> One more question: Could you add a checkbox to use only rare and non capturable pets first? Atm it picks rares but i would prefer to level wild pets after non capturable pets.


Such a nice idea. Sure, I will. Keep it going good bro. I really like when people ask for stuff.
It is why I'm here. I could code my stuff for myself or to sell it but my goal is to code. I have hard time Finding ideas sometimes. I like to code and to develop new things.
Thanks mate!

----------


## Maxitor

> Such a nice idea. Sure, I will. Keep it going good bro. I really like when people ask for stuff.
> It is why I'm here. I could code my stuff for myself or to sell it but my goal is to code. I have hard time Finding ideas sometimes. I like to code and to develop new things.
> Thanks mate!


I do not know how useful it would be (pet battles are random):
I was thinking about to create a table with battle pets and their tier1-3 abilities to fight trainers / beast of fables automaticly. Yeah i know that you can faceroll most of them with 3 chrominius pets but it is not the same :Smile: 

So basicly there would be a huge editable file with the trainer names with 3*battle pet names (from your battle pet journal aka you own) and their abilities (T1:1,T2:2,T3:1). The order in the file Pet1,Pet2,Pet3 would be the order how you want to use them in the battle. The profile would pick the setup (swap the three battle pets in) when you target the trainer. Then you take the quest and from there the battle would be automatic. When Pet1 dies it swaps in Pet2 then Pet3.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I do not know how useful it would be (pet battles are random):
> I was thinking about to create a table with battle pets and their tier1-3 abilities to fight trainers / beast of fables automaticly. Yeah i know that you can faceroll most of them with 3 chrominius pets but it is not the same
> 
> So basicly there would be a huge editable file with the trainer names with 3*battle pet names (from your battle pet journal aka you own) and their abilities (T1:1,T2:2,T3:1). The order in the file Pet1,Pet2,Pet3 would be the order how you want to use them in the battle. The profile would pick the setup (swap the three battle pets in) when you target the trainer. Then you take the quest and from there the battle would be automatic. When Pet1 dies it swaps in Pet2 then Pet3.


As sky is the limit, this sound like an interesting idea. It would take a lot of work to complete tought!

I will note it  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Damn Lei shen isnt dead... 150 trys so far.. Transitions are somwhat ****in killer on HM. We had one good try at 16%... Lets hope it down quick because I want Raden before 5.4!


Yeah H Lei Shen was a BITCH! After 90 something wipes we finally got him last week. We didn't get RaDen though, and it looks like we aren't even going to attempt him again before 5.4. /Sadface

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kuukuu

So I finished off all the abilities listed on Wowhead for pet battles. Going to send the list to CML to add for you guys but if you want the collection info before hand, go to https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ollections.txt and copy the contents of the file over your collections ability under ability editor for the Pokerotation and it'll update your list with all the pet abilties.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So I finished off all the abilities listed on Wowhead for pet battles. Going to send the list to CML to add for you guys but if you want the collection info before hand, go to https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ollections.txt and copy the contents of the file over your collections ability under ability editor for the Pokerotation and it'll update your list with all the pet abilties.


<3 you mate ;D

----------


## Maxitor

Another idea for pet leveling what is part of my previous post (need modification in the swapper ). We could use a table (2-3 additional pet) for Pet2 and Pet3 to swap a new pet from journal in case they happen to die. It happens sometimes that i lose Pet2 then the profile uses Revive Battle Pets and i am unlucky enough to lose Pet2 again. This is when i have to stop the profile and replace Pet2 manually.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Another idea for pet leveling what is part of my previous post (need modification in the swapper ). We could use a table (2-3 additional pet) for Pet2 and Pet3 to swap a new pet from journal in case they happen to die. It happens sometimes that i lose Pet2 then the profile uses Revive Battle Pets and i am unlucky enough to lose Pet2 again. This is when i have to stop the profile and replace Pet2 manually.


Humm, this is already in the profile. Did you assign your favorite ringers?

Open pet panel ingame, right click and set to favorite your top pets. The profile should change them between fight if they go under swap in treshold.

----------


## Maxitor

> Humm, this is already in the profile. Did you assign your favorite ringers?
> 
> Open pet panel ingame, right click and set to favorite your top pets. The profile should change them between fight if they go under swap in treshold.


What a great pet battler i am. I have not even noticed this option yet  :Big Grin:  picked 3 as favourites and gonna give it a try.

----------


## sharkyx1x

FYI Feline Familiar rocks ass

----------


## sharkyx1x

Code i did have an idea but i am not sure it is even possible for you to do it. Is there anyway you can add a leash to the Autoclicker so that if will only scan XXX yards (what ever the user inputs). 

I have seen it wander quite a bit, and also currently even if you have a pet name in the field it still goes after anything it sees.

----------


## jcole227

removed.. didn't think about bliz nerf

----------


## sharkyx1x

> For those interested I've found that the best spot for using the Autoclicker for leveling pets is in Vale of eternal blossoms by No-No...there are no other creatures around for it to tag or to get you into combat...


Around who?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Code i did have an idea but i am not sure it is even possible for you to do it. Is there anyway you can add a leash to the Autoclicker so that if will only scan XXX yards (what ever the user inputs). 
> 
> I have seen it wander quite a bit, and also currently even if you have a pet name in the field it still goes after anything it sees.


Its already coded. My internet connection got flooded with water yesterday so i cant push next release but there will be lots of stuff including 10-300 yard selector for scanning. 

Tech is supposed to come today, maybe tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Its already coded. My internet connection got flooded with water yesterday so i cant push next release but there will be lots of stuff including 10-300 yard selector for scanning. 
> 
> Tech is supposed to come today, maybe tonight.


Start coding on your phone then so you cant upload from that !!! lol JK cant wait for the update

----------


## jcole227

removed also

----------


## sharkyx1x

Ahh ok ty, i knew the mob just never paid attention to the name lol.


UPDATE:

While the area is great, those battlepets tend to 1 shot my level 1's quite often which is a problem for setting and forgetting

----------


## CodeMyLife

Please remove this, dont share the best spots otherwise blizz may nerf them.... please keep those spots private. If you want more PM me but dont go public.

BTW i got net now, working on fixing last lua error, wich is a bitch as i have to reboot client everytime to test it.... ****in annoying.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Been running full afk for the past 1-2 hours to test, all seems good beside the damn on load lua error. Its a one-time error, nothing major but i hate to push unpolished updates.. Still trying, after this big chico I guess inspiration will be there.. Lol 

After releasing this, I'm planning to move my profiles to a Single thread. This way it will let more space for other posts as right now im using many slots in thread. I found a name for it, "CodeMyLife's Bot Shop" as I'm french I wanted to know, does it sounds good in english? Lol when I say it it sounds cool  :Big Grin: 
What you think of it guyz?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Been running full afk for the past 1-2 hours to test, all seems good beside the damn on load lua error. Its a one-time error, nothing major but i hate to push unpolished updates.. Still trying, after this big chico I guess inspiration will be there.. Lol 
> 
> After releasing this, I'm planning to move my profiles to a Single thread. This way it will let more space for other posts as right now im using many slots in thread. I found a name for it, "CodeMyLife's Bot Shop" as I'm french I wanted to know, does it sounds good in english? Lol when I say it it sounds cool 
> What you think of it guyz?


Keeping the word bot out of it may help it not pull in google search as much, granted i know its in a "bot" sub forum lol. But you will probably not wanted classified as a "bot" or else it may become a target faster since it is really not a bot in the true sense of the word.

----------


## Aegeus

Because your profiles are sweet as ****, I'd suggest "CodeMyLife's Candyland" ;D

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Keeping the word bot out of it may help it not pull in google search as much, granted i know its in a "bot" sub forum lol. But you will probably not wanted classified as a "bot" or else it may become a target faster since it is really not a bot in the true sense of the word.


That's actually right lol thx for reminding it :P




> Because your profiles are sweet as ****, I'd suggest "CodeMyLife's Candyland" ;D


Haha maybe but well ill think about something else with robot as theme as I like robots/automation  :Wink: 



To your Pet Leashes Everyone!!

PokeRotation v1.14
- Kuukuu made the full list of abilities. Now ALL abilities are coded beside Remove Debuffs/Buffs Aged Yolk,
Sear Magic, Eggnog and High Fiber and the Canibalism ability Consume Corpse.
- Fixed (Hopefully) 1 round leveling even if both team misses or heal.
- Fixed some issue with swapper that would result in eternal loop leading to client crash in some rare situations.
- Fixed some other swapper issues.
- Improved Overlay Timer at the end of fight.
- Added range for auto-clicker to set maximum range you want the charater to chase pets.
- Added very light timer when out of battle to let the pet swaps effectively.
- Added priority to Pet Swapper Leveling to Swap in the Favorite Pets first. It will still call the 
Non-Favorites if no Favorite Pet Match the desired swap levels. Additionally should take non-wild pets first.
- Added Objective Selection to allow Selection of Different Rotations by default. This will allow
better usage of skills depending on situations.

You can update via Rotation Editor as usual, might help to reboot client if you already ran an older version of PokeRotation in the client!

Have Fun!

----------


## kuukuu

Oh noes it's been released, now we get to find out if Kuukuu messed up any of the abilties... haha

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Oh noes it's been released, now we get to find out if Kuukuu messed up any of the abilties... haha


Bah it's not that mystical I'm sure it will be fine :P

Forgot to mention, I added a stuck prevention to nav that should stop character if stuck for more than 7 seconds. If this happen, moving for 7 seconds or engagin battle should re-enable nav. Tell me how it goes!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PokeRotation v1.15
- Removed PSX print when swapping, was using it to test.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PokeRotation v1.16
- Restored old version of swapper as new one was too buggy. I will rewrite it from scratch with tables anyway so I just
put back old switcher with lil additions so it should all work beside Wild and Favorites priority for leveling. I was unsatisfied with the new version.

----------


## sharkyx1x

OK code i have a HUGE lua error for you, it had been running for a while then just started going crazy

Message: [string "-- Functions ..."]:663: Usage: GetPetStats(ID)
Time: 08/31/13 22:25:28
Count: 3542
Stack: [C]: in function `GetPetStats'
[string "-- Functions ..."]:663: in function `JournalHealthGUID'
[string "-- Disable all filters in Pet Journal -- ..."]:225: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil


its spamming that error as fast as i can count and PQR has completely stopped

----------


## CodeMyLife

> OK code i have a HUGE lua error for you, it had been running for a while then just started going crazy
> 
> Message: [string "-- Functions ..."]:663: Usage: GetPetStats(ID)
> Time: 08/31/13 22:25:28
> Count: 3542
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetPetStats'
> [string "-- Functions ..."]:663: in function `JournalHealthGUID'
> [string "-- Disable all filters in Pet Journal -- ..."]:225: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
> ...


I took the time to tell it already and I did even better i wrote itin the error.

Disable all filters in pet journal. Your error tells it bro.

I can add something to the profile to disable filters but then it would be annoying for us when we want to look to journal. If you get out of battle and this error appear, disable filters/only favorites

----------


## sharkyx1x

ok, so i just need to check all my boxes back. I didnt realize you had added that in and it was how i was skipping over wild pets before. 


PS:

Word to the wise for anyone using this near water, turn walk on, with standard movement speed the toon can sometimes run into the water and drown lol, with walk they tend to move alot slower and more precise

PSS

It still going straight to wild pets with my filters off, i have over 200 of them not at level 25 and going through each of them would take this thing forever so im going to have to go back to the filters and hope for the best. It looks like currently that it is choosing them from highest to lowest as my next lowest pet under 25 was 23 and that is the one it chose after it leveled the one it was working on

----------


## CodeMyLife

> ok, so i just need to check all my boxes back. I didnt realize you had added that in and it was how i was skipping over wild pets before. 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> Word to the wise for anyone using this near water, turn walk on, with standard movement speed the toon can sometimes run into the water and drown lol, with walk they tend to move alot slower and more precise
> 
> PSS
> 
> It still going straight to wild pets with my filters off, i have over 200 of them not at level 25 and going through each of them would take this thing forever so im going to have to go back to the filters and hope for the best. It looks like currently that it is choosing them from highest to lowest as my next lowest pet under 25 was 23 and that is the one it chose after it leveled the one it was working on


You might can still use this filter actually I think, maybe just not the favorites, not sure.

if it dont work, add this line in the -- Pet Swapper Ability:



```
  	-- Pet Leveling Slot 1
	if select(3, C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByPetID(C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(1))) >= PetSwapValue or JournalHealth(1) <= SwapInHealthValue or select(3, C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByPetID(C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(1))) < PetSwapMinValue then
		Swapped = false
		for i = 1, select(2,C_PetJournal.GetNumPets()) do
			if not Swapped then
				petID, _, _, _, level, favorite, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, isWild, canBattle, _, _, _ = C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex(i)
				if petID ~= nil then
					if ( level < PetSwapValue and JournalHealthGUID(petID) >= SwapInHealthValue )
					  and level >= PetSwapMinValue 
					  and petID ~= C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(1) 
					  and petID ~= C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(2) 
					  and petID ~= C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo(3) 
					  and not isWild
					  and select(5, C_PetJournal.GetPetStats(select (1,C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex(i)))) >= LevelingRarityValue then
						Swapped = true
						IsSwapping = GetTime()
						C_PetJournal.SetPetLoadOutInfo(1, petID)
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
```

----------


## sharkyx1x

thanks i will give it a go

----------


## Maxitor

> thanks i will give it a go


and not isWild 

This fix works but i guess the original swapper got replaced again because i keep losing level 6 pets in first turn :P

----------


## sharkyx1x

ok, i have done some long term testing. I have let it run 2 cycles of 8 hours. What is happening is that it will swap out the pet that you are leveling about 2 times but then it will not swap again, it will just keep fighting using 3 max level pets

----------


## Maxitor

> ok, i have done some long term testing. I have let it run 2 cycles of 8 hours. What is happening is that it will swap out the pet that you are leveling about 2 times but then it will not swap again, it will just keep fighting using 3 max level pets


This is strange because i do not have this problem. BTW are you sure you are not losing Pet2 in the process? Some kind of strange pet swaps occured when i lost my booster. Since then i am using favourites and everything is smooth except the leveling pet's death in case of a block or miss.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> This is strange because i do not have this problem. BTW are you sure you are not losing Pet2 in the process? Some kind of strange pet swaps occured when i lost my booster. Since then i am using favourites and everything is smooth except the leveling pet's death in case of a block or miss.


Im sure, i have about 4 favorites set and when one dies or gets low help it wasps my next favorite in just fine. It just stops swapping after a while for me

----------


## Maxitor

> Im sure, i have about 4 favorites set and when one dies or gets low help it wasps my next favorite in just fine. It just stops swapping after a while for me


I have just experienced the same bug. Leveling pet dinged 25 then the profile did not swap in the next pet to level up and kept fighting with the same 3*L25 pets. Pet journal was not filtered and i had more than enough pet eligible to level up in the pet leveling range / quality.

----------


## CodeMyLife

With the new swapper I added a delay to make sure swap is done before engaging next this should fix some issues. Sometimes profile just dont have time to swap effectively. Will be fixed next patch.

----------


## sharkyx1x

Cant wait for the update

----------


## sharkyx1x

Just curious, is there a way to keep waterwalking/path of frost enabled while using this?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just curious, is there a way to keep waterwalking/path of frost enabled while using this?


Rofl why not!

----------


## kuukuu

> Just curious, is there a way to keep waterwalking/path of frost enabled while using this?


I'm assuming you want this to prevent the drowning that I've ran into a few times. Haha.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I'm assuming you want this to prevent the drowning that I've ran into a few times. Haha.


thats exactly it LOL,

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I'm assuming you want this to prevent the drowning that I've ran into a few times. Haha.



Just curious if you have run into an issue where your toon will get to close to a pet, but not be able to fight do to an obstruction then just stand there and never tries to go anywhere to correct it.

----------


## kuukuu

> Just curious if you have run into an issue where your toon will get to close to a pet, but not be able to fight do to an obstruction then just stand there and never tries to go anywhere to correct it.


Yep, multiple times. Rather annoying.

----------


## Maxitor

> Yep, multiple times. Rather annoying.


"The Pet Battle Area is Obstructed" The funny thing is that you will get logged out after some minutes  :Smile:  What would help is to kill the targeted pet in say 30 seconds if the pet battle did not start.

P.S. CML: 100+ L25 pets and countelss levels on multiple chars want to say thanks to you again!

----------


## sharkyx1x

Ok had something weird happen, today was the 2nd time, the first time i chalked it up to a bug. PQR just straight stops. Your toon will just stand there, i keep my anti afk on so it never logs me. The only way to get it back to normal it seems is to completely X out of everything and start it over, i am guessing this may be a PQR issue and not so much the profile

----------


## xNotta

I'm trying to use this to level my Unborn Val'kyr.
Eventhough it is in slot 1 and objective is set to Leveling... she still does 2 attacks and the second one is the spell that kills her.

All my other pets switched out after 1 attack, but this profile seems to be bugged for my Unborn Val'kyr.

How can I fix this so I can get it to level 25?

Also, thank you for making this profile.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I was wating for 5.4 to push new update, got a fix for it locally, for now you can just do 1 game with it by hand and when its level 5 all will be fine :P

There should be an update this week.

----------


## xNotta

> I was wating for 5.4 to push new update, got a fix for it locally, for now you can just do 1 game with it by hand and when its level 5 all will be fine :P
> 
> There should be an update this week.


Thanks CodeMyLife!
My Unborn Val'kyr was caught (and still at) level 20, so it's above 5.
Since there's and update soon, I'll just wait for the update.

Thanks again for your work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ilidanek

- Take the files PokeRotation Abilities and Rotation from the Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder and copy/paste those to your own PQR/Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder.
i stuck in this point, just dont know where i can get this PokeRotation Abilitis and Rotation - after SVN check nothing happend....
Can i get help pls?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> - Take the files PokeRotation Abilities and Rotation from the Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder and copy/paste those to your own PQR/Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder.
> i stuck in this point, just dont know where i can get this PokeRotation Abilitis and Rotation - after SVN check nothing happend....
> Can i get help pls?


SVN Checkout on a folder will make this folder populate all of my svn as a folder. If you cannot use SVN then, sorry but I'm a PQR developper dude lol my days are only sadly 24h long and i have plenty of stuff to do. I am sure you can google the question and get the answer, do not be shy to use google dude we all do!

I dont want to be an ass but please find out yourself :P

Good luck!

----------


## txtsd

This happens as soon as I press Alt+C to enable the Interrupt Profile.



```
Date: 2013-09-12 04:05:54
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_InterruptStarted == true then ..."] line 393:
   Index out of range
Debug:
   [C]: GetAttackModifier()
   [string "if PQR_InterruptStarted == true then ..."]:393: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: PQR_ExecuteInterrupt()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = 10
(*temporary) = 0

AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  Archy, v1.8.42
  AucAdvanced, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.17.5413.5364(5.17/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatSales, v5.17.5413.5376(5.17/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.17.5413.5323(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.17.5413.5393(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.17.5413.5392(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.17.5413.5400(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.17.5413.5365(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.17.5413.5365(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.17.5413.5403(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.17.5413.4979(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.17.5413.5373(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.17.5413.5388(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.17.5413.4828(5.17/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  BattlePetQualityNotifier, v1.3.0
  BeanCounter, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
  DBMCore, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  ElvUI, v6.36
  ElvUIAddOnSkins, v1.32
  Enchantrix, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  FishingBuddy, v1.2p
  Informant, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.350(/embedded)
  PetJournalEnhanced, v2.9.8
  PQInterface, v2.22
  Recount, v
  SlideBar, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  Stubby, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.351(/embedded)
  WoWDBProfiler, v
  xCT, v3.4.1
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.4.0.50400 <us>
  (ck=7ed)
```

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This happens as soon as I press Alt+C to enable the Interrupt Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-09-12 04:05:54
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


Never seen this error. This addon you use that modify the lua error doesnt help me much lol!

----------


## fossilburner

CML love this profile. TYVM

Has it been updated for 5.4? SVN hasnt changed.

Thanks

----------


## txtsd

> Never seen this error. This addon you use that modify the lua error doesnt help me much lol!


What addon? What do you suggest I do?

----------


## CodeMyLife

DebugLib is an addon bundled with your Auctioneer Addon. It modifies what the lua display and it's not bad just that I'm not used to see it that way. The lua error is usually displayed another way. The error says to me that probably an addon is interfering with my profile as we both use the same var name. You could try with only PQI Addon and all other addons diabled and see if it works. Also, what version were you trying?

Good luck!

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

Dear CML - just such a great tool  :Smile:  ... 

Unfortunately I have the same issue with the LUA error ...

Made a clean PQR folder and used your PQ addon from your SVN, disabled all other addons .. still the same problem...
using Buggrabber I get these errors ...

61x <string>:"if PQR_InterruptStarted == true then ...":393: Index out of range
<in C code>
<string>:"if PQR_InterruptStarted == true then ...":393: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":573: in function "PQR_ExecuteInterrupt"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":334: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:



Out of battle swap and heal works fine .. when I enter a battle it creates the errors.
Ability log starts with Initialisation (Revive Battle Pets) then stops.
Any hint what I could try is highly appreciated.

The problem exist since patch 5.4 only... before it worked fine also with my other addons activated ;-)

Kind regards MLiB

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh! I didnt try poke since 5.4 tbh lol might be related to it!?

I do not raid tonight, do not work tomorrow so I'll check that out tonight!

Edit: Tried it, same error, looking into it right now.

Edit #2: If you want a quick fix, in the -- Initialisation there is a Modifier check thats is broken, juste anotate it like this

 -- Modifier Check
mypetType = C_PetBattles.GetPetType(1, activePetSlot)
nmepetType = C_PetBattles.GetPetType(2, nmePetSlot)
-- modifier = C_PetBattles.GetAttackModifier(mypetType, nmepetType)

It works with this simple fix. At least my version does and the error I had was the same you posted.

Working on it right now will probly post fix later tonight along the pet leveling swap method and the Fable Nuker Strategy for Beasts of Fables  :Wink: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

New Update avaible on my SVN and via Rotation Editor Update.

PokeRotation v1.17
- Fixed some 5.4 lua error.
- New Pet Swap Table is Working now. Enjoy more options to Pet Swapping. This should fix the Pet Leveling 1 round.
- Implemented FableNuke Beast of Fable Rotation.

How To Beast of Fables:
- Set Objective to "Beasts of Fables". This will disactivate the Pet Swapper, the infight Pet Swapper and the Auto-Clicker.
- Select 3 pets you want to use for the Fable.
- Engage Fight.

N.B. As of now, Moths/Beetles(and scarabs and such that have Apocalypse)/Striders works togheter to put the emphasis on Fable Nuke Strategy. Best way to clean Fables with PokeRotation is by having a Beetle in slot 1 and 2 Striders/Moths combinations in slot 2 and 3. This is intended to cast Apocalypse on start, hide the beetle, survive 15 rounds and win. Some Beasts are strong against this because of pet swap prevention of stuff like this.

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

Dear CML, Just great and thanks a lot for the quick update....

MLiB

Some small suggestions:
*) some movement between battles to avoid "To be Away" (logs out after some battles)
*) Darkmoon Zeppelin is using right away Explode which would only make sense when on low health or can kill last opponent

*) 258, --  Starfall is under HighDMGList where I think it should be rather on the AoEPunchList
Deals 78 Dragonkin damage to all enemy pets, restores 78 health to all allies and turns the weather into Moonlight for 9 rounds.


*) 655 Creepy Chomp is missing 
Result is that Twilight Fiendling is only casting a buff until dead ;-)

*) I just can't get the prioritisation of pets I want to level right.. 
I understood that Favourites should be Prio 1?
sometimes the pet I put in slot 1 will get changed right away - sometimes it will stay until levelled and when the next pet is selected you can be sure it is not on the Favourite list :P .... 
Have switched Levelling Prio on and off ... couldn't find any pattern...
have let the selection be printed but I got no glue out of it ;-) ... 
I think it would be awesome to have a selector to choose only Favourites to level  :Smile: 

Thanks for your consideration  :Smile:

----------


## chiloe

[QUOTE=MyLifeIsBrilliant;2843830]Dear CML, Just great and thanks a lot for the quick update....


I started getting the error messages from PQ Interface last night, and the update seems to have fixed that. However, the rotation for pet battles has not worked for me for about 1 1/2 weeks. The toons just stand there...no attacks are chosen. This occurs with both pvp and pet leveling, and with fighting the Masters, too. any suggestions?

----------


## sharkyx1x

thanks for the update going to test it out

----------


## kuukuu

Your new update broke my movement again  :Frown:  No more afk pet leveling for me until I figure out why I guess.

----------


## fossilburner

Profile is working fine for me. Took my druid from 87 to 90 today.

Thanks so much CML

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Your new update broke my movement again  No more afk pet leveling for me until I figure out why I guess.


It was being sporadic for me, so I just added a check for if auto click, and not in battle to target auto click value. Worked fine for me  :Smile: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Vogel81

> It was being sporadic for me, so I just added a check for if auto click, and not in battle to target auto click value. Worked fine for me 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


I'm having the same problem with movement. Can you let us know how to do that ?:P

----------


## sharkyx1x

I was having the same issue with movement, i happen to keep a second wow install that has zero addons other than PQI and tried it on this one and movement works. PQI must be conflicting with some addon , just not sure which.

One thing i have noticed though is that even if you have "non-wild" selected it still swaps to wild pets, i had Non-Wild/low level selected and it ignored it, after it leveled the non-wild that it was currently working on it went straight to a wild and continued to do so.

----------


## wowd00d

Could someone please point me in the direction of a setup guide? I got the PQInterface addon, I have the profiles and it seems to be working OK when I manually engage with wild pets. What I'd like it to do is run around the area and engage in pet battles, which settings do I change to make that happen? I don't have any addons apart from PQInterface active as I heard some of them interfere with this.

Thanks!

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

For the levelling pet Selection issue I have removed the sorting in the Swap Table and now it just levels the Favorites from High to Low  :Smile:  exactly as I want it  :Smile: 

table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Favorite < y.Favorite end)

-- Level Sorts
-- if LevelingPriorityValue == 1 or 3 then
-- table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Level < y.Level end)
-- end
-- if LevelingPriorityValue == 2 or 4 then
-- table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Level > y.Level end)
-- end

-- Wild Sorts
-- if LevelingPriorityValue == 3 or 4 then
-- table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Wild < y.Wild end)
-- end

C_PetJournal.SetPetLoadOutInfo(1, CML_PetTable[1].ID)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Could someone please point me in the direction of a setup guide? I got the PQInterface addon, I have the profiles and it seems to be working OK when I manually engage with wild pets. What I'd like it to do is run around the area and engage in pet battles, which settings do I change to make that happen? I don't have any addons apart from PQInterface active as I heard some of them interfere with this.
> 
> Thanks!


haha if you are one of the people on Area 52 trying to steal my farming people i wont try and help you....

one thing to try tho is set everything up on PQI, reload UI and renegage the rotation again.... worth a shot

----------


## CodeMyLife

I tried to make a way to stop toon from running in walls forever. Preventing bottish Behaviors is one of my top priority., I do not want me or anyone to get caught because the toon act like a bot.

I've tried PokeRotation before launching update and all was right on my end, I wonder what could be wrong. Could you try with the old Nav Kuukuu? Like just taking the old nav from an earlier version?

About the Non-wild swapping, was this pet in your favorites? priority should sort this way

-- Favorites Sorts
table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Favorite < y.Favorite end)

-- Level Sorts
if LevelingPriorityValue == 1 or 3 then
table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Level < y.Level end)
end
if LevelingPriorityValue == 2 or 4 then
table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Level > y.Level end)
end

-- Wild Sorts
if LevelingPriorityValue == 3 or 4	then
table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Wild < y.Wild end)
end

C_PetJournal.SetPetLoadOutInfo(1, CML_PetTable[1].ID)



After doing the sorts, the Pet atop the table is Selected. There should not be any issues with it tbh. Anyone else had problems with Pet Swapper out of combat not taking the selected pets?

----------


## wowd00d

Thanks bu_ba_911, I set Auto Clicker on and Follower Distance at 50 (I assume you need both active for movement to kick in). However what's happening now is it targets the pets and then spams that I'm too far away to interact. Sorry, I'm fairly new to non-rotation profiles for PQR.

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

Dear CML - it has taken pets which are not selected as favourite ..

But as it works great for me now I'm just happy  :Smile:  . perfect would be an afk avoidance but I just check the PC now and then which is anyhow recommended  :Smile: 

Great tools thx again  :Smile: 
MLiB

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks bu_ba_911, I set Auto Clicker on and Follower Distance at 50 (I assume you need both active for movement to kick in). However what's happening now is it targets the pets and then spams that I'm too far away to interact. Sorry, I'm fairly new to non-rotation profiles for PQR.


You need to activate Click-To-Move in Interface Mouse options.

----------


## qichang

My autoclicker works but is not automated. If i click the battle pet it will then run to it and start battle. After battle it just sits there till i manually click another.

edit: also when clicking a farther away pet, it will still switch and run to the closest one

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I tried to make a way to stop toon from running in walls forever. Preventing bottish Behaviors is one of my top priority., I do not want me or anyone to get caught because the toon act like a bot.
> 
> I've tried PokeRotation before launching update and all was right on my end, I wonder what could be wrong. Could you try with the old Nav Kuukuu? Like just taking the old nav from an earlier version?
> 
> About the Non-wild swapping, was this pet in your favorites? priority should sort this way
> 
> -- Favorites Sorts
> table.sort(CML_PetTable, function(x,y) return x.Favorite < y.Favorite end)
> 
> ...


The only pets i keep in favorites are the 6 that i use for my power leveling.

----------


## rocambole

Going strong with this. Cant thank you enough.

WOndering what spots are u guys using. Im fighting the aquatics around No-No using flying ringers.

Anyone else willing to share?

----------


## Aegeus

Yeah, I'm suddenly having problems with it just standing there doing nothing until I click something.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Going strong with this. Cant thank you enough.
> 
> WOndering what spots are u guys using. Im fighting the aquatics around No-No using flying ringers.
> 
> Anyone else willing to share?


Please remove this, if you want to share a spot do it in private, last thing we need is blizz monitory or nurfing the spots because they were posted publicly

----------


## T10H

Anyone else finding that autoclick is only working about 30% of the time?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Anyone else finding that autoclick is only working about 30% of the time?


There are a few tricks that help it . Cut off all add-ons other than PQI, if you don't want to do that make a second copy of wow on your pc with only pqi that you only use for pet levelig. Also go into pet sorting and sort them by level . Another thing toook for is pet health of your 25s that your using to powerlevel , if they go if they die pqi will stop until the heal cooldown is ready to heal them. You should set about 6 level 25 pets as "favorites" that it can rotate through for powerleveling , mine are 2 feline familiar, 2 jade owls and 2 Anubs 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kuukuu

> Please remove this, if you want to share a spot do it in private, last thing we need is blizz monitory or nurfing the spots because they were posted publicly


Have to agree, I wish people would stop listing such things and just enjoy them.

----------


## sharkyx1x

This is the type of potential this thing has , this is from just today's auctions so far . Ty again cml

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is the type of potential this thing has , this is from just today's auctions so far . Ty again cml
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


damn thats a lot..... wanna pm what pets you usually farm up to sell for profits like that?

or is it just random rares?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> damn thats a lot..... wanna pm what pets you usually farm up to sell for profits like that?
> 
> or is it just random rares?


A lot of what I level is cheap rares off the ah and sell for about 2k to 3k , then there are a few that run 500 to 1500 that I'll level and flip 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Aegeus

Same here. My best strategy was to transfer a 90 toon on a high pop server, buy the stupidly cheap pets and then level them and flip for 3-4x more on my own realm.

----------


## Vogel81

How do you add a pet to "Favorites" ?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Same here. My best strategy was to transfer a 90 toon on a high pop server, buy the stupidly cheap pets and then level them and flip for 3-4x more on my own realm.


The easier way to do that is to make a level 1 and then just buy some gold instead of transfering. The just level them on your home server. Ive used this method

----------


## Kaylo

> How do you add a pet to "Favorites" ?


Open Pet Journal and rightclick the Pet you want to add as favorite and click "Set Favorite"

----------


## Vogel81

> Open Pet Journal and rightclick the Pet you want to add as favorite and click "Set Favorite"


lol derp. Thanks. I kept looking in the rotation for it. /facepalm

----------


## Jooknow

What is the "Eternal Rigner" you refer to sir?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Eternal Rigner is just any kind of pet that can survive long and kill ennemies slowly while surviving. However with the new Pet Swapper it doesnt matter anymore. If your pets gets low they will be swapped.

----------


## Kaylo

Currently using version 1.17 and have a problem with pet switching while leveling pets. I used this version in 5.3 and i didnt have any issues. I didnt change anything but my problem is that he doesnt choose a new pet when one dies. For example, low level in slot1, lvl 25 in slot2, lvl 25 in slot 3. low level pet does 1 spell as he should and then switch to slot 2 pet. He doesnt switch to another pet is pet in slot 2 dies. the gui for choosing pets is up but he isnt doing anything. if i choose slot 3 pet then he continues to fight. I havent made any change to ui or addons since 5.4 hit.

----------


## sharkyx1x

Hey CML, found a issue with your follow distance thing. After i had beat all pets in my area it literally found one about 300 yards across the map and started trying to get ot it, even though im set at 40

----------


## Vogel81

Can anyone suggest some good pvp pet teams to use with this rotation?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Currently using version 1.17 and have a problem with pet switching while leveling pets. I used this version in 5.3 and i didnt have any issues. I didnt change anything but my problem is that he doesnt choose a new pet when one dies. For example, low level in slot1, lvl 25 in slot2, lvl 25 in slot 3. low level pet does 1 spell as he should and then switch to slot 2 pet. He doesnt switch to another pet is pet in slot 2 dies. the gui for choosing pets is up but he isnt doing anything. if i choose slot 3 pet then he continues to fight. I havent made any change to ui or addons since 5.4 hit.


Make sure to Clear All Filters, also Check Display Lua errors.




> Hey CML, found a issue with your follow distance thing. After i had beat all pets in my area it literally found one about 300 yards across the map and started trying to get ot it, even though im set at 40


Thanks for reporting, I know Nav is a bit inneficient lately and finally found why tonight. It's an internal function of PQR that gives positions that is broken since 5.4. 

You can test my CheckDistance in your client in chat. /run print(CML_GetDistance("player","target")) usually it was giving the yards you were away from the target but now it gives hilarious numbers.

Now that I found theres an issue I will make something that will rely on Click To Move. It will works great for the Best Spots.

PokeRotation v1.19
- Changed follower from nav to click-to-move because PQR_UnitInfo wich is used for Nav is actually broken. From now on you need Click-To-Move to be Enabled for this to work.

----------


## Aegeus

I've had click to move on anyway and it resolved the problems for me. Thanks for the update though!

EDIT: It's removed the ability to put in specific pet names and targets non-combat pets now

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I've had click to move on anyway and it resolved the problems for me. Thanks for the update though!
> 
> EDIT: It's removed the ability to put in specific pet names and targets non-combat pets now


 if UnitIsWildBattlePet("target")
and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") then
InteractUnit(UnitName("target"))
SetTimerScan = GetTime()
return true
end

it should not?  :Frown:

----------


## Aegeus

Well I had it set to look for Minfernal, but it randomly targetted Tainted Rats that weren't even flagged for Pet Battles

----------


## CodeMyLife

So it seems I was right. My offset version for some reason was not accurate. I personally Updated via PQR when last update released and Cuteone did too. However my offset version was not the same as hers and she was having good results with PQR_UnitInfo so I gave her offset a shot and it worked.

Her offsets : <Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
My offsets : <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>

So if you have

BROKEN


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17371</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FEDA</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C65B</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

BROKEN

you should get rid of it and use

VALID


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
-<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17371</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FEDA</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C65B</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

VALID

If you experience issues with PQR_UnitFacing or PQR_UnitInfo, get the second offset.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I will reupdate with 1.17 nav now that i got the offset problem fixed. If you guyz experiment issues with Nav, your offsets are wrong.

----------


## Aegeus

Thanks for the update!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks for the update!


PokeRotation v1.20
- Hopefully fixed Nav issues. Do not forget to make sure your offsets are right or use Click-To-Move.

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

Dear CML, Thanks a lot for the updates 
Small issue: When there is a rare to capture and the 2 ringer pets are dead the levelling pet will start fighting (and typically will die) instead of continue to capture the rare ;-)
Anubisath Idol does not use the Shield when a pet is using dive - I checked the abilities and it looks fine but unfortunately my coding know how is too limited to figure out a possible reason  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot
MLiB

----------


## Aegeus

I've noticed a few flaws in logic, but I'm noting them down and I'm sure we can look at it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Dear CML, Thanks a lot for the updates 
> Small issue: When there is a rare to capture and the 2 ringer pets are dead the levelling pet will start fighting (and typically will die) instead of continue to capture the rare ;-)
> Anubisath Idol does not use the Shield when a pet is using dive - I checked the abilities and it looks fine but unfortunately my coding know how is too limited to figure out a possible reason 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> MLiB


Oh really? that damn anubisath start to making like he want heh!? I'll have a look to it. About the Pet Leveling, humm I did lots of this yesterday and didnt see it that way at all. I'll do some more checks.

----------


## SuBOIcE

Hello, using this bot and it's pretty nice, I only have one problem: I can't make the autoclicker work, i set "click to move" in the options and set the name of the pet i'm looking for. Am I missing something to do?

Ps: It works if I target one pet but otherwise not: If I just stand there waiting it does nothing, I have to acquire a target by clicking manually on it. Btw my client is not english, does it matter?

Edit: IT WORKS, I had to change to the english client, working perfectly now.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello, using this bot and it's pretty nice, I only have one problem: I can't make the autoclicker work, i set "click to move" in the options and set the name of the pet i'm looking for. Am I missing something to do?
> 
> Ps: It works if I target one pet but otherwise not: If I just stand there waiting it does nothing, I have to acquire a target by clicking manually on it. Btw my client is not english, does it matter?
> 
> Edit: IT WORKS, I had to change to the english client, working perfectly now.


This is because the Mob list(with pet names) is built in english. Didnt tought about it but I guess it could have been done some other way to avoid this issue via a MobName Client Call.

Thanks for reporting  :Smile:

----------


## mcwhat

I know it says it prioritizes favorites, but I can't seem to get that to happen no matter what options I choose.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I know it says it prioritizes favorites, but I can't seem to get that to happen no matter what options I choose.


Make sure you are running latest version with objective Pet Leveling and in Pet journal reset search filters. This should not happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Guvnor

Does this level your toon as well?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Does this level your toon as well?


Sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## LifeIsOP

To start off, thank you so much for this bot. It has literally gotten me MANY level 25 pets and at least 4 characters (3rd / 4th ones are currently in the 80s) from 1 to 90. I've gotten countless battle stones and many nice rare pets, all by being afk and letting it do its thing. Both my GF and I are very grateful for this bot. 

I have noticed a few errors in judgement but as long as you're using humanoid pets that can heal themselves and chip away at pets you can safely sit out an 8+ hour grind with 2-4 level 25. 

I'm going to download the newest version since I saw you had fixed some of the navigation issues.

I do wonder though, I understand PQR is pretty damn safe, but is using the click to move feature on this bot a bad idea? Would it make us more likely to get banned? I've been using it and haven't had many complaints outside of the ones I'm sure other people have said and I believe you fixed. I am just curious on anyone's opinion to how risky using the click to move feature is. 

Thanks for everything again and as soon as I can give more rep you'll have it. You're the greatest.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> To start off, thank you so much for this bot. It has literally gotten me MANY level 25 pets and at least 4 characters (3rd / 4th ones are currently in the 80s) from 1 to 90. I've gotten countless battle stones and many nice rare pets, all by being afk and letting it do its thing. Both my GF and I are very grateful for this bot. 
> 
> I have noticed a few errors in judgement but as long as you're using humanoid pets that can heal themselves and chip away at pets you can safely sit out an 8+ hour grind with 2-4 level 25. 
> 
> I'm going to download the newest version since I saw you had fixed some of the navigation issues.
> 
> I do wonder though, I understand PQR is pretty damn safe, but is using the click to move feature on this bot a bad idea? Would it make us more likely to get banned? I've been using it and haven't had many complaints outside of the ones I'm sure other people have said and I believe you fixed. I am just curious on anyone's opinion to how risky using the click to move feature is. 
> 
> Thanks for everything again and as soon as I can give more rep you'll have it. You're the greatest.


Firstly, very welcome. I'm truly happy you took the time to hop by here to say these few words and I thank you. Newest version of course hold many bug fixes but Nav isnt much changed. All in all my Nav never went wrong, PQR Offsets did a lot of mess to my profile that was using navigation because of a technical issue with PQR itself and it took me a while to figure out what was happening but now I'd gladly say Nav on Poke is almost safe.

Click-To-Move is just a mean to move. It's not actually looking bottish, it's very precise and personally I play with it activated. As a lazy tank I use to right click my targets to face them while my camera is turned around to look/lead my raid.

I believe PokeRotation is safe. Never ever anyone returned with a "Beware guyz i got warned" or worse "I got banned" it just didnt happen at all so according that I'm using it since close to a year and released this here already a couple months ago if there was going to be any problems we would probably have heard of it way before.

Normal Players dont care bout pet battles. They will suspect people that flood AH, not the ones that kill critters...

So all in all I would say keep it going man, try the newest version and Have Fun!  :Smile:

----------


## cedricdu94

Hi, sorry for my bad english. I need wintrading pet for leveling two new account char lvl 1-90, i need a pet level 25 in my two account for wintrading, how use pokerotation for have a pet lvl 25 with my char lvl 1 ? thanks

Again sorry for my bad english

----------


## Jysticim

I have the same question as cedricdu

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Hi, sorry for my bad english. I need wintrading pet for leveling two new account char lvl 1-90, i need a pet level 25 in my two account for wintrading, how use pokerotation for have a pet lvl 25 with my char lvl 1 ? thanks
> 
> Again sorry for my bad english


As far as i know this Profile is only for single leveling, someone else on this forum has created a profile for win trading , here is the link

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...g-release.html ([PQR]PetBattle Wintrading -- RELEASE --)

----------


## cedricdu94

> As far as i know this Profile is only for single leveling, someone else on this forum has created a profile for win trading , here is the link
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...g-release.html ([PQR]PetBattle Wintrading -- RELEASE --)


It's for when u have already a pet lvl 25, my question is how have a pet lvl 25 with char 1 for beginning wintrading

----------


## kuukuu

> It's for when u have already a pet lvl 25, my question is how have a pet lvl 25 with char 1 for beginning wintrading


The only way to get a level 25 pet is by leveling it in pvp or wild pet battles so if you don't have a lvl 25 yet, you're not really going to be able to level up using win trading with a level 1 toon.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I don't support win trading as its a banable behavior. My thing is bottling, not exploiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## MyLifeIsBrilliant

Dear CML
Would you mind to give me a few hints how to implement Master tamer profiles which would follow this Guide ? 
I think I would manage to implement the fight logic (if you would be so kind to give me hint where) but would need the basic function of choosing the right team based on the respective BOF or Tamer and level logic.

Thanks a lot for the great tool for levelling my alts and pets  :Smile: 

KR MLiB

----------


## theking59

Hi! i'm getting an error when i try to use this. Its probably me just being dumb but do you have any advice?



> Date: 2013-10-11 17:59:31
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."] line 413:
> attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:413: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: PQR_ExecuteInterrupt()
> ...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi! i'm getting an error when i try to use this. Its probably me just being dumb but do you have any advice?


Make sure PQInterface is active in wow.

----------


## foetus

This is miles ahead regarding the speed in which it levels pets regarding to the popular HB plugin pokebuddy.
Thanks a bunch for the effort into making this  :Smile: .

I do have an issue. looking at the other replies here it seems this has the ability to completely move out of itself, when enabled in autoclicker. 
I have to move my character into 20-30 yards of a pet before it latches on. Is this by design and am I mistaken how other people described movement or ?

When I end up doing now is using HB with pokebuddy to provide the movement, and pokerotation to take priority of the fighting (pokebuddy is so slow it never takes priority in the fight). But, pokebuddy being buggy as it is tends to swap pets around for no reason, making this .. messy  :Smile: .

any ideas?

----------


## CodeMyLife

You should not have issues autoclicking pets that are close to you and this is an actual limitation of my pokerotation beign that im kind of /targetting to get the pets. This leads to nothing if a non-combat pet critter is sharing the same name as a combat pet as the profile is only targetting the closest with this name, not all of them.

That bein said. Pokehbuddy is really annoying as it use pet oriented scripts so you will have to edit all those to remove the swap from all the pets. This is the only way i can think of. Otherwise, you could try a gatherbuddy profile and i think movement in pokerotation should be strong enough to bring you to closely found pets!

I will see if i could get better unit mapping now that my coding skill evolved. I am close to sure i can do better.

That beign said for now im focussing my combat profiles so do not expect a release yet.

Thanks for reporting!

----------


## Whatsmyname

Thanks to you I finally started doing pet battles. +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cyradis

Anybody got some Examples for a "good" PvP Team? I maxed so much pets with your awesome profile, but now i wanna go through the pvp pet battle achievements. Any Teams that work well with your profile?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Anybody got some Examples for a "good" PvP Team? I maxed so much pets with your awesome profile, but now i wanna go through the pvp pet battle achievements. Any Teams that work well with your profile?


Sorry couldnt say, usually I do not PvP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Vogel81

Would +rep for a good pvp comp for this  :Smile:

----------


## imitationbonsai

Once I got this working, it was fantastic. One issue I've had though and wanted to report to you. I have it set to capture "Rare" quality pets only and have it set to capture 3 under the "Number of Pets" option. Despite this, I've watched it repeatedly kill Rare quality pets without attempting to capture, ie not just a crit that kills without a capture opportunity. Other than that, it's working perfectly. I really appreciate you sharing your work!

----------


## sharkyx1x

I havent been able to post for a while but now that i can one thing i have noticed is that the "follow distance" does not work. No matter how low i set it, it will find something Way farther away than i want it to and walk over to it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Once I got this working, it was fantastic. One issue I've had though and wanted to report to you. I have it set to capture "Rare" quality pets only and have it set to capture 3 under the "Number of Pets" option. Despite this, I've watched it repeatedly kill Rare quality pets without attempting to capture, ie not just a crit that kills without a capture opportunity. Other than that, it's working perfectly. I really appreciate you sharing your work!


Hey thanks a lot for the feedback. This profile is really amazing. I am actually working on my raiding profiles but when i get some time there are some bugs i should fix and of course this one is really annoying.

Do not expect an update yet but it can be done!





> I havent been able to post for a while but now that i can one thing i have noticed is that the "follow distance" does not work. No matter how low i set it, it will find something Way farther away than i want it to and walk over to it.


You using click to move? Key nav is set with distance but not mouse clicks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## imitationbonsai

> Hey thanks a lot for the feedback. This profile is really amazing. I am actually working on my raiding profiles but when i get some time there are some bugs i should fix and of course this one is really annoying.
> 
> Do not expect an update yet but it can be done!


Completely understood. I may try to play with the code and fix it myself. I just wanted to make sure I let you know. If I manage to get it fixed, I'll post the code here. Thanks again for sharing, it is just fantastic.

Also, I found a pretty steady spawn of pets that I have been liking, but if you have any good ones that you recommend I try, can you PM them to me? I hit 90 today on a character and plan on beginning work on another tonight. Between this and RAF, I'll have 10-11 90's in no time haha.

----------


## imitationbonsai

I realized that if I adjust the number of pets captured with the mousewheel rather than trying to click it, it seems to work and capture the correct amount of pets. I have been getting errors when I run out of pets that are sub level 25 though.

----------


## Dragonfabri

EDIT: i've downloaded PQR and i'm trying to figure out how to make a custom profile.
My ideal goal would be this:
-) OPTIONAL: make my character automatically challenge the Air elemental Spirit tamer
-) Make my first battle pet (green proto drake) use specific abilities the first 3 turns. (like, turn 1: use ability 1, turn 2: Use ability 2, If asleep, press pass turn and so on)
-) on the fourth turn, switch it with another pet (on a specific slot is fine)
-) on the fifth turn, switch it back to the Green protodrake
-)Always keep on a buff (in this case Emerald presence)
-) Heal (in this case with emerald dream) when below a % of health

Is there a way to make such a profile? I am searching for an easy to understand guide to make such profiles, but with no luck for now. if somebody can tell me where and how i can make such a profile a reality it would be really amazing. I ask this because i want to level up pets this way, and with this strategy i can't put the lvl 1 pet on the first slot and take a hit, because the low level pet would die in just a turn (so i switch to it when the enemy Moth pet has all moves on CD, then i switch back to Green protodrake, wich can solo the whole trainer)


Thanks for your hard work and dedication, some help about profile creating (or directly indications on how to make the profile i described) would really make my day  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> EDIT: i've downloaded PQR and i'm trying to figure out how to make a custom profile.
> My ideal goal would be this:
> -) OPTIONAL: make my character automatically challenge the Air elemental Spirit tamer
> -) Make my first battle pet (green proto drake) use specific abilities the first 3 turns. (like, turn 1: use ability 1, turn 2: Use ability 2, If asleep, press pass turn and so on)
> -) on the fourth turn, switch it with another pet (on a specific slot is fine)
> -) on the fifth turn, switch it back to the Green protodrake
> -)Always keep on a buff (in this case Emerald presence)
> -) Heal (in this case with emerald dream) when below a % of health
> 
> ...


My friend have over 540 lvl 25 pets all levelled at the same spot. I Levelled toons 85-90 there an many pets as well.

Level 1s Die often but in the end it works as often there are misses and then it's à Win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snowhawk

CML, great work with this profile! Currently using it with gatherbuddy with petarea profiles for world movement and your profile for logic handling. Just wanted to say thanks!

----------


## Dragonfabri

@CodeMyLife
Indeed it is possible to level them with lvl1 pets on the first slot, but is it possible to create a custom profile to do what i described?
Also, does the bot also automatically speak with the tamer and challanges it non-stop? Or does it get started only while in combat? (of course, i don't mind manually speaking to the tamer, but still i ask).
I'm sure it is possible to level up the way your friend has, but if possible i'd like to customize it for my needs, if possible. However, i have no experience in profiles and such. If you have some tips to achieve what i want to do (see my previous post) it would be great, thanks again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dragonfabri

Otherwise, can you suggest me a trainer and the method i have to use to continuosly level up pets by just using your profile and without modifing it?
Even though a custom profile for what i have described would be better, but maybe i'm asking something too hard to make.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML, great work with this profile! Currently using it with gatherbuddy with petarea profiles for world movement and your profile for logic handling. Just wanted to say thanks!


Hehe I did that as well  :Big Grin:  quicker and more simple!




> Otherwise, can you suggest me a trainer and the method i have to use to continuosly level up pets by just using your profile and without modifing it?
> Even though a custom profile for what i have described would be better, but maybe i'm asking something too hard to make.


It's not "too hard" but rather it seems "useless". I do not want to be rude but I really do not understand why you would want to do that.

Atm it would not be that hard to make it but we would need to add events listenener and this would require some time.

----------


## Fatalzx

I really like this and would love to try it for myself. Where do I download this program?

----------


## darkkinght

> I really like this and would love to try it for myself. Where do I download this program?



http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ation-bot.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I really like this and would love to try it for myself. Where do I download this program?


The profile can be found on my SVN in Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatalzx

> The profile can be found on my SVN in Profiles/INTERRUPT/ folder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I can't find it, just downloaded and not sure what to look for. Please help?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm sorry I can't find it, just downloaded and not sure what to look for. Please help?


Sorry but I'm a dev, not a teacher... Google your question maybe? I'm French and I figured it... Do your research, I can't help you if you don't have profile related issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeveredShadow

To use the "Auto Clicker" function in the PQI profile for this do I need to put the name of the pet inside of quotes like "Alpine Hare" or can I just put Alpine Hare in that box for it to work?

----------


## nertman

wowhead com/npc=42078 keeps casting wowhead com/petability=636 in loop usually dies before he switches to another spells. he doesn't always do it, not sure why he does it when he does

how can i set the settings to only switch 2 and 3 slots and let me manually put the pet i wanna level in 1 slot?

----------


## Pizzapie

Thank you sooo much for this Profile ! I love it!

----------


## ebouster

Hey there! I was wondering, is there a reason when I que for PVP and I enter the battle.. the pets don't do anything? Is it not set up for any sort of PVP whatsoever? The PVE part works wonderfully, but I figured with the PVP selection/options on the menu that it was something that was supported. Thnx!

----------


## smeata

I feel really dumb saying this but I can't find the download link...

----------


## Ichiboo

First off, this is great and exactly what I had been searching for. I greatly appreciate this profile!

Here is a question I had; Is there a way to get it to reset/move to coordinates if it gets stuck for a set amount of time (10 secs, 15 secs, etc.)?

----------


## darkkinght

> Hey there! I was wondering, is there a reason when I que for PVP and I enter the battle.. the pets don't do anything? Is it not set up for any sort of PVP whatsoever? The PVE part works wonderfully, but I figured with the PVP selection/options on the menu that it was something that was supported. Thnx!


had this same prob on on the Objective setting (pvp) in pqi I had to use (masters) setting so give that a shot

----------


## xxnuclearxx

Hi,

the Bot does nothing at pet battle.

I placed the interupt files in profiles as said in Post1 and the 2 Files of the data folder in the data folder of bot, that addon ingame says PQR: Ready when i press alt + c but doesn't do anyting when pet battle has started.

EDIT: OK it seems that my profile didn't load right

----------


## barandeniz

Date: 2013-12-27 04:07:44
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "---- PokeRotation Nav system --- ..."] line 55:
attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
[string "---- PokeRotation Nav system --- ..."]:55: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: PQR_ExecuteInterrupt()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Date: 2013-12-27 04:07:44
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "---- PokeRotation Nav system --- ..."] line 55:
> attempt to compare number with nil
> Debug:
> [string "---- PokeRotation Nav system --- ..."]:55: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: PQR_ExecuteInterrupt()
> ...


Wrong offsets.

----------


## barandeniz

tried pvp recently , it doesnt cast anything. only cast when i select leveling or masters. any idea why it doesnt cast ?

----------


## ebouster

> had this same prob on on the Objective setting (pvp) in pqi I had to use (masters) setting so give that a shot


thanks a lot for the tip.. it did the trick!

----------


## dumbassloser

Ok i installed everything and when I get into game and run it it with ctrl c or whatever to run interupt it says initilizing and numbers run up I stopped it at like 4000. am I doing anything wrong? Or do I just wait? Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanx

----------


## frII

Auto PvP battles doesnt work?

----------


## NotParadox

I feel like an idiot, but heres my error. I have addon sitting there and I activate the bot alt+c then it gives me an error. I have followed instuctions from all the other questions before asking. 


Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:413: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 01/20/14 00:01:39
Count: 51
Stack: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:413: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Assign Pause Keybind."
name = "Pause"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = "la"
}
(*temporary) = "la"
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "In Battle - Check to Activate Pet Switching."
name = "Swap In Health"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
name = "Capture"
enable = true
tooltip = "In Battle - Minimum pet rarity to Capture: 1-Poor 2-Common 3-Uncommon 4-Rare."
widget = <table> {
}
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "In Battle - Check to Manage How Many Pets of Each Kind you want to Capture."
name = "Number Of Pets"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
name = "Revive Battle Pets"
enable = true
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Check to Activate Revive Battle Pets.."
widget = <table> {
}
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "In Battle - Check this to Make your Pet in Slot 1 Level Quick. It will interact only once and hide behind other pets."
name = "Pet Leveling"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Choose the desired Table sorting for Pet Leveling"
name = "Leveling Priority"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Minimum pet rarity to Level: 1-Poor 2-Common 3-Uncommon 4-Rare."
name = "Leveling Rarity"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Check to Activate Pet Swapper."
name = "Pet Swap Max"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Check to Activate Pet Swapper."
name = "Pet Swap Min"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
name = "Auto Clicker"
enable = false
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Chase Pets!"
widget = <table> {
}
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
tooltip = "Out of Battle - Activate Follower Max Distance."
name = "Follower Distance"
widget = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
name = "PvP"
enable = false
tooltip = "Queue for PvP Match."
widget = <table> {
}
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
min = 1
type = "numBox"
max = 3
tooltip = "Pet Slot to use on PvP Match Start."
step = 1
value = 1
}
(*temporary) = "33FF33"
(*temporary) = "3-Uncommon |cff"
(*temporary) = "00AAFF"
(*temporary) = "4-Rare."
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

Didn't PQR just get a mass banhammer would this fall under that category or is this safe more or less to use?

----------


## haisenberg

You know there was a banwave and still ask this? ...

Lets see what the official PQR thread tells us...




> No longer available.


Looks good to me.

----------

